# High intensity training log



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been working out for about 1 week now and it's been years since I've been in the gym. I weighed about 148 pounds when I got back into the gym and I plan on getting to at least 180 in a year. I have muscle memory on my side plus I know what works for me in regards to getting bigger.

I'll post my workouts from the past week and since I've been gone for so long I've gotten very weak... oh well I'll be back to where I was in a few months.

Here are the work outs I have done this past week and I wasn't going 100% intensity on these because I was trying to ease back into this and not get too sore to move.
1-26-11
DB bench 45x10 50x10 50x8
dips bwx10 bwx9
rope pull downs 30x10 30x8
machine incline press 45x10 55x9
ab crunch machine 50x10 50x9

1-29-11
Squats 135x10 185x6 135x10
Leg extensions 130x10 145x9
Calve raises 90x20 110x20
ab crunch machine 40x10 50x10

1-31-11
wide grip pull ups bwx10 bwx3 bwx5
bent over rows 95x10 115x9
V-grip rows 45x10 45x8
DB curls 25x10 30x10

2-1-11
Deadlifts 185x10 205x9 205x6
ab crunch machine 50x10 50x11 50x6


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2011)

Today I did:
Bench press 115x10 125x7 115x6
Dips bwx8 bwx5 cheated a little
Machine incline press 55x8
skull crushers 40x10 50x8
cable flies 50x7

Got on a few machine to try and remember which ones I liked. Some guy I asked to spot me told me not to go to failure because it's not good for you... fuck that, got to increase the strain on your muscle every week somehow right? 

My numbers are low ATM but this workout was so intense I couldn't do one push up after it... was just curious to see if I could or not because I was so tired.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 3, 2011)

Thats quite alot of weight you want to pack on in a year bud, does that mean your going to be assisted and eating like a horse?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Thats quite alot of weight you want to pack on in a year bud, does that mean your going to be assisted and eating like a horse?


Assisted as in steroids? No, eating a lot yes. I went from 125 to 163 in a year before when I was younger and I already gained about 8 pounds this month. I did some body weight stuff for 3 weeks and started eating more then the past week I've been back in the gym.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 5, 2011)

Squats 185x7
front squats 135x10 135x9 
hack squat 90x10 145x7
seated calve raises 90x20 90x20 90x20

Front squats killed me I felt like I was going to throw up.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 6, 2011)

Forgot to say I'll be eating around 4 meals a day with a snack or two and trying to hit around 4,000 calories.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 6, 2011)

Your numbers are fantastic, especially having just returned to the gym. I like the low volume approach to deadlifts.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Phineas, I've always had trouble progressing with low rep work myself.

Today's workout:

Pull ups bwX14 bwX7 bwX3 (cheated on those three) This is a 40% increase from last week I'm very happy about this.

DB rows 50x9 45x7

Pull downs 50x9

didn't do any bicep isolation work this week cause my arms felt more tired than my back. I was very pleased with my pull ups this week and I hope I can do 4 more next time too. Muscle memory seems to be kicking in.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 8, 2011)

Dead lifts 205x8 215x5
front squats 135x10 could have done a few more but I was worried I would throw up and I need those calories.
Ab crunch machine 50x9 50x11

I always end my work outs by hitting the punching bag for a little bit if I haven't mentioned that. Tried to widen my stance a bit on the deads today but I feel like it was better narrow.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 8, 2011)

So when you say high intensity training, do you mean HIT or Heavy Duty style programs?

I notice you're only doing one or two sets, and was wondering if you're following those sorts of training protocols.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 8, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> So when you say high intensity training, do you mean HIT or Heavy Duty style programs?
> 
> I notice you're only doing one or two sets, and was wondering if you're following those sorts of training protocols.


I was doing HIT for the majority of my gains before I quit going to the gym a few years ago, and I'm trying to do what I was doing back then, but the very low volume is more because I'm still only like 10 days back into working out and the big four lifts are fucking me up. I don't think I could have done a third set of deads with more than 135 pounds and I figure if I'm that tired work out over....

But to answer your question; by high intensity I just meant I am going til I fail to lift the weight with good form. I usually feel like throwing up after most of my work outs and generally cannot get another working set with anywhere near the same weight and reps.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I was doing HIT for the majority of my gains before I quit going to the gym a few years ago, and I'm trying to do what I was doing back then, but the very low volume is more because I'm still only like 10 days back into working out and the big four lifts are fucking me up. I don't think I could have done a third set of deads with more than 135 pounds and I figure if I'm that tired work out over....
> 
> But to answer your question; by high intensity I just meant I am going til I fail to lift the weight with good form. I usually feel like throwing up after most of my work outs and generally cannot get another working set with anywhere near the same weight and reps.



Thats cool, HIT is just about the only "bodybuilding" orientated routine i've ever seen any merit in, haha. Never really enjoyed the traditional volume/isolation approach but HIT was fantastic every time i've done it.

Good you're keeping the volume down and training with intensity though. Most people would do it the other way around in your situation - more sets, less weight. Afraid to work hard, i guess.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 9, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Thats cool, HIT is just about the only "bodybuilding" orientated routine I've ever seen any merit in, haha. Never really enjoyed the traditional volume/isolation approach but HIT was fantastic every time I've done it.
> 
> Good you're keeping the volume down and training with intensity though. Most people would do it the other way around in your situation - more sets, less weight. Afraid to work hard, i guess.


I know some people feel they just "feel" like they're not working hard enough if they leave after 20 minutes (cause they ain't trying hard enough) but I know, at least for me, that HIT yeilds some serious results in a short time. I mean, fuck, I weighed in at 158 today, which is a 10 pound increase in 2 weeks, still not an ounce of fat on me either. At this rate I'll be writing a book of my success and retiring at 21.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 10, 2011)

DB bench using a stabilizer ball 50x10 50x9 that shit was kinda hard haha
DB incline bench 45x10 45x7
dips 9, 9
cable flies 35x13

I feel like I could have done more like 15 dips if I hadn't done incline first. Doesn't look like I progressed this workout, but I feel like getting the same reps and weight on that stabilizer ball is harder than a regular flat bench so I view it as progress getting the same numbers as two weeks ago on reg bench.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 12, 2011)

Squats (all my squats are always ATF by the way.) 185x10 195x5 
Almost just went home after this haha I felt like I was going to throw up and I still kind of do.

Leg press 2 plates each side x9 x9

Standing calve raises 120x15 140x15 160x15 

Did some stretching but no cardio cause I didn't want to throw up

Made great progress on squats this week, got a whole 3 extra reps from  last time. My secret is Lamb of God at least three times a day, nothing  makes you stronger faster. 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaL9dufxcMU" title="Click to view this video on YouTube" target="_blank">YouTube Video





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaL9dufxcMU">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaL9dufxcMU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 12, 2011)

YouTube - Lamb of God - Dead Seeds (lyrics) ... dont know why the video didn't show


----------



## 33sun33 (Feb 12, 2011)

Truly awesome numbers for your weight!  You are going to be lifting some astounding numbers once you hit your bw goal.

I too started hitting the gym when I was much lighter (around 165lbs at 6"3), and went up about 20lbs in a year.  I hope you reach your goal, but 40lbs in a year is a lot!  You certainly know your body better than us, but have you considered upping your meal frequency to like 6 meals a day?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 12, 2011)

33sun33 said:


> Truly awesome numbers for your weight!  You are going to be lifting some astounding numbers once you hit your bw goal.
> 
> I too started hitting the gym when I was much lighter (around 165lbs at 6"3), and went up about 20lbs in a year.  I hope you reach your goal, but 40lbs in a year is a lot!  You certainly know your body better than us, but have you considered upping your meal frequency to like 6 meals a day?



I eat 4 meals and have a few snacks. I get enough calories trust me. My snacks are like 20oz of milk and a handful of peanuts. Its like 700 calories haha. I gained quite a bit of weight before (and lost it) so I figure I can do it again. If I don't it's all good I just need a goal to work towards. But, I'm about 25% of the way to my goal two weeks into this so we will see what happens. Thanks for the support.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 13, 2011)

Pull ups bwx14 bwx8 (did three with 10 pounds added and it was too much so I dropped it and did 5 more.)
underhand bent over rows 115x10 125x9 125x11
lat pull downs 120x9 125x7
DB shoulder press 35x8 35x7

OK, a few things to note here. I gained a few pounds since last time I did pull ups so 14 again was progress. Next week im going to try weighted pull ups the first set. I wasn't thinking about it at the time but I did presses on a pull day so I need to move those to the proper day next week. I watched this video, that I can't find to post here, but it talked about using a supinated grip to do rows and pull downs, so I tried it and like it better. I feel like it gives my back and biceps a better workout.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 14, 2011)

Found that video.The High Intensity Training Guide


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 15, 2011)

Dead lifts 205x10 (too light) 225x10 235x3
weighted decline sit ups 45x15 45x10 45x8
Good morning 95x11 115x8 went light cause I haven't done these in a long time.

I almost got 4 on that last set but I felt my form was slipping so I just dropped it. Deads aren't the kinda thing I want to sacrifice form on.Awesome workout very pleased with my deads this week it was a huge increase from last week, thanks to lamb of god.





YouTube Video


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 15, 2011)

Your numbers are definitely very good considering you haven't been in the gym for years. Keep it up and you'll get strong pretty quick.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks I was looking at some old journals last night and I am still way off from were I was at 16 years old but I'm progressing very quickly I think.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 16, 2011)

Bench press 125x9 135x7 two different spotters both fucking grabbed the weight before I was failing, if the weight is still going up why are you gonna grab it come on.

weighted dips bw+10x11 bw+10x8 dropped weight did 3 more. 

incline DB bench 45'sx7

Some dumb bitch was on the assisted dip/pull up machine and using like 5 pounds more than there body weight as resistance and pushing down on the pull up bar so I punched her in the face and did my dips.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 16, 2011)

Awesome music selection.  

Nice progress as well. Your moving up quick.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 16, 2011)

Did you pick that name based on their song?


----------



## GainMuscle (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks like pretty good progress over the past few weeks!  Great Job!

I am just getting back into training again too.  I actually started with all body weight exercises for a few weeks before I started lifting (but part of that was that I was recovering from a broken elbow).


----------



## Phineas (Feb 17, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Bench press 125x9 135x7 two different spotters both fucking grabbed the weight before I was failing, if the weight is still going up why are you gonna grab it come on.
> 
> weighted dips bw+10x11 bw+10x8 dropped weight did 3 more.
> 
> ...



I fucking HATE it when you get unfamiliar spotters on bench who seem to think spotting means doing the lift for you -- especially when you're nowhere near failure.

I'm doing 5/3/1 right now and unfortunately I have to ask randoms for spots when my friends aren't around. It's hard to explain to broskies who don't know any better that "okay so I have to hit a minimum of this many reps but that should be no problem I'm going for 8 but I'm not supposed to hit failure....I don't want ANY help..so if you can just stand there and if I happen to fail I'll lower the bar to my chest and then just help me rack it...it doesn't hurt when the bar is on my chest or rib cage for several seconds..the only reason I need you is to physically rack it because clearly my set is over...thanks".

Of course, I'm on rep two, with no signs of even slowing down and he's grabbing the bar yelling "push it! push it!". I've literally yelled at guys in the middle of submaximal reps saying "DON'T HELP ME".

My last bench session I was trying to add 1 rep to my 5RM. I hit 5 reps and went for the 6th but stalled half way and lowered it (I know when I'm done). I asked the guy to help me rack it but instead he just takes some of the load and insists I push it. I'm yelled "fuck no man I'm done just rack it". Jesus christ I already hit failure by mistake I'm not trying to rape my muscles. The set was over and I'm not going to count a rep that I'm doing only 85% of the work on, so why are you insisting I waste my energy? To look badass? Fucking moron.

I like your rants. Nice bench numbers. I appreciate your no-frills strength-oriented approach. It's refreshing. 

Keep up the hard training.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the support phineas.

Weighed in at 160 today this is about the heaviest I've ever been. I was about 160 when I stopped working out years ago but I was about 2 inches shorter so I'm not quite back to were I was. Going to post progress pics when I get to about 170 probably. Maybe some dead lift videos if I can get someone to take them.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

Holy crap. Dude, you put on 12lbs in 2 weeks. 

My favorite is when these guys ask me for a spot, and when they clearly aren't working that hard, I'll just put my hands about 4 inches under the bar and pretend I'm helping them. For some reason they always get another 3 or 4 more reps then they expected. Amazing the how much lifting is psychological with alot of people. 

I haven't had a spotter in almost 8 yrs, I go to early in the morning and most of the time as the only one in the weight room. Sometimes I think it holds me back but at the same time reading your issues with them, makes me glad. 

OH yeah, I did get my name from the Lamb of God song.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2011)

Great progress!  Excellent numbers and early on, stick with it and you will be really kicking ass.

I can't tell you how many dumbfuck spots I've had in the past.  The way I look at it, they are doing you a favor, but still... I just politely say thanks and think to myself I will never ask that guy for a spot again! 

O?  I always wondered were you got that name from, and I had been meaning to ask just that.  Now I know!  cool


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

yep the song starts out with this spoken pretty much:

"Whoever appeals to the law against his fellow man is either a fool or a coward. Whoever cannot take care of himself without that law is both. For a wounded man shall say to his assailant, "If I Die, You are forgiven. If I Live, I will kill you." Such is the Rule of Honor."

And I like it. 

My gym they assume I'd be good at spotting them on bench because they always stare when I do deads.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 17, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> O?  I always wondered were you got that name from, and I had been meaning to ask just that.  Now I know!  cool


For a second I thought you meant my name and I was about say it's a quick explanation haha. Thanks for the support.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 19, 2011)

ATF Squats 205x7 185x5 (felt like 250)
Leg press 200x11 200x8

Hm that doesn't look as hard as it felt. I contemplated going home after the first set of squats I thought I was going to get like 4 reps after the first one and just kept going, failed on 8. This was one of the most intense workouts I've had so far I still feel a bit sick.

I just looked through my journal and realized I said I felt like throwing up after every squat session ha.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 19, 2011)

ATF squats are tough!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 20, 2011)

pull ups bw+10x7 bwx8 damn that 10 pounds of dead weight is a bitch
bent over rows 135x12 145x9 155x8
pull downs 120x11 130x5
EZ curls 60x9
DB push press 40x9 40x7

Might start throwing in a few more Olympic movements like push press and cleans. Was a little disappointed with the pull ups but very happy with the bent rows, went up A LOT of weight this week.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 20, 2011)

BTW heres a sample meal. Sausage, chicken, steak, onions, peppers, and brown rice.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 20, 2011)

1pm(yes this is when I wake up)
Meal 1: 24oz chocolate milk whey protein 48g protein ~750 calories
3pm
Meal 2: orange, 2 servings honey roasted peanuts, 16oz juice 12g protein  600 calories (usually I eat more this meal but I knew I was about to  eat a good dinner)
5pm
Meal 3:sauage, chicken, beef, brown rice, onions and yellow peppers, olive oil
guessing about 50g protein and ~700 calories
6pm
meal 4 24oz chocolate milk 24g protein 630 calories
8pm
meal 5: same thing as meal 3 cause that shit was good, 50g protein ~700 cals
10pm 
meal 6: more peanuts and some ice cream 15g protein 350 calories
1-2am (haven't eaten it yet)
meal 7: Probably some pasta olive oil and red sauce with sausage in it and some juice(maybe milk) 30g protein ~600cals

so that's about 4k calories and 230g protein.

Since I typed all this out for someone in the diet section here's what I ate today.


----------



## Hubauer (Feb 21, 2011)

hey man, AWESOME progress so far! just a word of encouragement, don't let up on the diet or lifting if your gains start to slow. if you did previously weigh 160, your body already has the muscle tissue in place and your first gains will be from filling the muscle back up with glycogen, water, and hopefully some new muscle fibers.

I only tell you this because I have a friend that gets up to 180, and when he plateaus he stops lifting and goes down to 165. when he picks back up he makes it to 180 _*really fast*_, then stops lifting when he plateaus. retard.

but we know you won't do that because you have the support of the entire forum  keep it up!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks man, I think I might be about to get to 170 pretty quick since I was 2 inches shorter when I was 160 last time. I'm 162 now.


----------



## 33sun33 (Feb 21, 2011)

Looking good.  your numbers are great for your weight!  Atf/Atg is definitely the way to go with squats - its crazy to me that the majority of folks at my gym only do quarter squats trying to look good in the mirror (although there is a place for quarter squats at times).

Weighted pull ups also can be a pain.  I love them, but when I started I couldnt even do a single bodyweight pullup! Like anything, you will push on through if you keep at them.  

Just keep up the good eating and the heavy lifting and you will hit your goal soon!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 22, 2011)

Deadlifts 245x9 (maybe 10 I lost count) 255x0
Romanian deads 135x6
Good mornings 125x6 125x6
Front squats 125x3 135x3 155x1 (belt came off) 175x1

I am so happy with that work out I gave everything I had on the first set and my lower back was done working out after that haha. Front squats were good too considering how drained I was. I didn't think I was even going to get 5 with 245 and I got 9 fuck yes.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 23, 2011)

*"Other worthless testing procedures performed for the purpose of  trying to determine the actual effects upon muscles produced by hard  exercise have produced nothing apart from confusion on the subject of  "negative" exercise versus "positive" exercise; in effect, which is  better, "lifting" a weight or "lowering" a weight. Some authors now are  stating that negative exercise is BAD, should be avoided like the  plague, causes INJURY to muscles; all of which is pure bullshit.

The negative part of exercise, instead of being something to be avoided,  is in fact the most productive part of exercise. Without negative  exercise it is impossible to provide any form of stretching, and is  equally impossible to provide any exercise in the fully-contracted  position of most muscles; thus, again, without negative exercise you are  limited to a "midrange" of possible movement against resistance; which  will develop part of the muscles, but will not develop other parts of  the same muscles.

At least a few members of the scientific community have been aware of  the fact that your negative strength is always higher than your positive  strength, and some people knew this at least sixty years ago; yet, even  today, none of them understood just why this is true. Remained ignorant  on this subject because they overlooked a simple law of basic physics  that should be obvious to a goat: FRICTION. Everything with both mass  and motion has friction; and since muscles have both mass and motion  they also have friction; friction which reduces your positive strength  while increasing your negative strength; that is, friction "HURTS YOU"  while you are lifting a weight, but "HELPS YOU" when you are lowering a  weight. Exactly the same situation exists with a car, an airplane, or  anything else with both mass and motion.

If a fresh muscle can lift a maximum of only 100 pounds, then the same  muscle can lower about 140 pounds; negative fresh strength is thus about  40 percent higher than positive fresh strength, provided only that the  speed of movement is the same during both tests. So if positive fresh  strength is 100, then negative fresh strength will be about 140; but  both of these test results are in fact misleading, are biased by  muscular friction, positive being too low while negative is too high.  The only valid test of strength is produced by a test of static  (isometric) strength; and static strength is always midway between the  levels of positive and negative strength.

All of which can now be clearly demonstrated in a simple fashion to the  satisfaction of an average rabbit; but all of which still apparently  remains unsuspected by anybody in the scientific community, while they  go to great lengths in their utterly stupid attempts to explain this  difference on a basis of something else. They cannot, apparently, bring  themselves to admit their own ignorance; which provides clear proof of  their stupidity, or even insanity.

For my part, I may be insane (after all, just how can we meaningfully  judge our own sanity?), but I am not utterly stupid; ignorant of many  things, yes, but stupid, no. I am at least aware of simple physical laws  that many others continue to overlook, or even attempt to deny.

BUT, A WORD OF WARNING: REMEMBER, muscular friction "helps you" during  the negative part of exercise, and this help from muscular friction  makes it possible for you to continue negative exercise to a point that  produces so much fatigue that it may take you a couple of weeks to fully  recover from it, and that level of fatigue from exercise is carrying  things much too far, will result in "overtraining," which should be  avoided like the plague. Exercise with no resulting fatigue is largely  worthless, but too much fatigue from exercise is counterproductive, may  cause losses in strength rather than gains.

If positive strength of a fresh muscle is 100, then negative strength  will be 140 and static strength will be 120 (the "true" level of  strength); but when a fresh muscle has been worked to the point that its  remaining level of strength is ZERO, then remaining negative strength  will be 120 (nearly as high as it was when fresh), while true strength,  static strength, will be 60, having been reduced from its fresh level by  50 percent. Reaching that level of fatigue while performing only  positive exercise is all but impossible, would require a very high  number of sets of the exercise, far too many sets; but reaching that  level of fatigue from negative-only exercise is relatively easy.

During large-scale research conducted by us for several months in 1972,  we produced almost unbelievably good results from a negative-only style  of exercise; but also discovered that very little of such exercise goes a  long way, and that too much of such exercise was counterproductive.

And, yes, when your negative strength is increased to a given point,  your positive strength is increased to exactly the same degree; so  increasing negative strength also increases both positive and static  levels of strength to the same extent. Fifty or sixty years ago, Bob  Peoples (one of the best deadlifters in history) used a negative-only  style of exercise; he rigged up a tractor to lift a very heavy weight  that he could not lift, and then trained in a negative-only fashion by  lowering this heavy weight back down to the bottom position.

Unfortunately, it is very difficult, and frequently impossible, to  perform negative-only exercise without help; which usually makes such  exercise impractical at best since hiring such helpers is expensive. By  using a chair or a bench, or a short ladder, you can perform  negative-only chinning and dipping exercises without help; using your  legs, climb into the top position of the exercise, and then lower  yourself into the bottom position of the movement while using only your  upper-body and arm muscles. Move very slowly during such exercise, never  perform more than one set of about eight repetitions, and never perform  such exercise more often than twice a week; and once a week is  sometimes better, or even once every two weeks. MORE IS NOT BETTER IN  THIS CASE, and may be overdoing it. We have a man on our staff who loses  strength if he exercises once a week, neither gains nor loses if he  exercises once every two weeks, and gains only when he exercises once  every three weeks. But only you, by trial and error, can determine just  what is best for you." *-Authur Jones, found this in an old thread by duncan donuts
Might try doing negitives with pull ups, because that's the easiest one to do alone, just to see what I think.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 24, 2011)

Bench press 
135x10 
135x7

dips 
bw+10x12 
bw+15x8
negative set bw+35x6

incline machine press
55 (each side)x7

negatives are weird but they kicked my ass. I could barely lift my arms up to hit the punching bag post work out.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 25, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> 1pm(yes this is when I wake up)
> Meal 1: 24oz chocolate milk whey protein 48g protein ~750 calories
> 3pm
> Meal 2: orange, 2 servings honey roasted peanuts, 16oz juice 12g protein  600 calories (usually I eat more this meal but I knew I was about to  eat a good dinner)
> ...



That's some awesome bulking! I remember my first bulking diet. 20 oz steaks every night for dinner. Fuck ya.



ihateschoolmt said:


> Deadlifts 245x9 (maybe 10 I lost count) 255x0
> Romanian deads 135x6
> Good mornings 125x6 125x6
> Front squats 125x3 135x3 155x1 (belt came off) 175x1
> ...



Holy shit you're progressing ridiculously fast. You used to lift right? Must be muscle memory. Excellent work.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 25, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Holy shit you're progressing ridiculously fast. You used to lift right? Must be muscle memory. Excellent work.


I know right? I surprised myself haha. Yea I used to lift when I was 15-16. I went from ~125 to ~160 but I was 3 inches shorter then. and I looked through some old journals and found my old PRs

Deadlifts 275x9
Bench 195x3
ATF squats 225x10

So I'm still slightly off of were I was but not too bad for only a month back in the gym.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 25, 2011)

ATF squats 215x8
Front squats 185x3 195x1 (belt fell off was going for 2) 205x1
Calve raises 180x15 180x20 200x15

Went up in reps and weight on squats, happy about that. Should have done another set of back squats but I still feel like I got a good work out. I know I did front squats the other day but some huge roided out fuckin guy was on the leg press before I got to the gym, and I warmed up, worked out, talked to some guy, stretched and changed and left and that bitch was still on my leg press machine. So I cut his brake cable and fucked his wife. I hope he can leg press a car out of a ditch.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 26, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> ... and that bitch was still on my leg press machine. So I cut his brake cable and fucked his wife. I hope he can leg press a car out of a ditch.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 26, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> BTW heres a sample meal. Sausage, chicken, steak, onions, peppers, and brown rice.



That looks fuggin delicious.  brb...

Excellent progress so far.  ATF squats are looking very respectable.  What is your goal weight?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 26, 2011)

Trying to get to a solid 190 - 200 pounds at my current body fat of about 8%.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 27, 2011)

pull ups bw+10x8 bwx8 bwx6
bent over rows 135x8 155x1 and I felt a pain in the middle of my back
Pull downs 120x10 120x8

This happened to me last week too but I didn't feel anything until the next day. I have a long torso and it is impossible for me to keep my back flat bent over and I feel a pull in the same spot as last week on that last row. I think I'm going to stick to DB rows.

Also, I'm going to do an upper lower split instead of push pull legs now.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome progress, man, seriously! Really fun journal to keep track of.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 27, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> pull ups bw+10x8 bwx8 bwx6
> bent over rows 135x8 155x1 and I felt a pain in the middle of my back
> Pull downs 120x10 120x8
> 
> ...




I sympathize with the back pain.  I have a fractured pars @L4 which is more than a nuisance on back day.  Which sucks because I really really enjoy back exercises.  I do deadlifts first then bent-over bb rows right after.  I'm already feeling it so what's a little more pain before I leave the squat rack for the day.  Good progress on the pull-ups.  Those are some of my fav.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 27, 2011)

Yea I think I'll just do my rows on a machine since for those don't bother me... I hate machine but as long as I can do weighted Pull ups I think it'll be ok.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Agreed.  It's not a necessary exercise.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 28, 2011)

So I got some creatine monohydrate today and I'm not sure how much to take. Does 15g for a week and then 10g after that sound right?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 28, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> So I got some creatine monohydrate today and I'm not sure how much to take. Does 15g for a week and then 10g after that sound right?


Don't bother with a loading phase, theres absolutely no research backing that up. Nor is there any research saying you should cycle on and off it. These are just ways supp companies make you buy more product.

Take 5-10g every day and you'll be aight.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 28, 2011)

Weighed in at 166 today. I'm getting pretty excited at how fast I am gaining weight. 

I never took any pics before I started working out, but I found some from summer 2009, and I was the same weight back then as I was when I started working out a month ago, which was about 140-145.

No leg pics to compare but I have put on a full inch on my calves and 3 inches on my legs. And ya, I was drunk in the before pics.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 1, 2011)

Definitely a marked improvement . Keep it up!

Also, nice avatar. Tux ftw.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 1, 2011)

Tux Rules.


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 1, 2011)

Awesome progress.  You look leaner and you weigh more.  Can't beat that.  That first pic is epic btw.  Bravo sir.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, didn't know Linux had such a big fan base haha. You guys prefer a particular flavor? I like Ubuntu myself but have used that much more than any other so l'm biased.

Late night workout today, was debating if I should rest another day for my back injury, but it actually feels better now than it did before the work out.
Deadlifts 265x7 (barely) 265x4
front squats 135x3 205x1 barely
Farmers walks 70 DBs 41s 25s
Cleans- just practicing form with 95 pounds
decline weighted sit ups 45 pounds 4 sets, didn't count reps but got 10-20 each time

Getting real close to being as strong as I used to be. I think 205 was the heaviest I did on front squats before. I know I did 275x9 on deads before, but still, getting close.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 1, 2011)

Congrats numbers are coming up quick. 

I've always been a big fan of SuSe because it's always had some of the best hardware support for video cards and the rest. 

Unfortunately all our business apps are winblows based so I don't have many choices for running my base system. But with vmware I get to play with linux whenver I get a little spare time.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 2, 2011)

Looking good on the lifts dude! Seem to be coming on leaps and bounds. You'll be kicking the crap out of your old numbers in no time.

As for linux, Arch is one of my favourites just because it's so involved and you can tailor-make the distro you like - and the package manager is incredible. Currently using Crunchbang so i can mess about with conky and openbox themes, and have Mint LXDE on another laptop which manages to boot in about 30 seconds despite being from the stone age. I love linux.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 2, 2011)

I've used mint 9 a bit, I like that, got a windows feel to it so it's good for people who are switching over.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 2, 2011)

I love the LXDE version just because it's fast as fuck. Shuts down in 4 seconds! I'm not a huge fan of the gnome desktop tbh, just irks me for some reason. Hate KDE with a passion post-3.5, so damned bloated! Openbox for the win


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 2, 2011)

How'd you like those cleans?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 2, 2011)

I still need some practice with cleans, but I am getting better. I will do them with real eventually, but not for weeks. I want to be real sure I do those right because it's easy to get hurt when you do them wrong.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 2, 2011)

Today was the first day of me switching to an upper lower split.

Bench 145x10 145x7
pull ups BW+10x4 dropped weight did 4
military press 80x6 80x6
Machine rows 55 (each hand)x10 55x8
DB rows 50x9 50x9

Probably going to do pull ups first on next upper day, those are too hard to do after anything else. Noticing now that I only did two sets for chest haha, weird that my triceps and chest are kinda sore already but nothing else is. Not gonna lie, that first bench set made my see black dots.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 4, 2011)

ATF squats 225x7 205x4
leg press 3 plates each side, x8, x8

Man I was cursing Arthur Jones' name on that first set of squats. I was thinking about switching to a different training style after that set, but I don't think I will until I get to at least 190 pounds. It's just working too well to fuck with right now.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 4, 2011)

Here is some food I bought, Since I don't post my meals often, I figured you can pretty much tell what I eat everyday by what I got at the store.


----------



## the other half (Mar 4, 2011)

hell ya, tostitos hint of lime chips. nothing better than those and katts salsa..... oh and maybe a margarita.

numbers look like they are going up really well. i wish i could still  make gains that fast. well i could i just cant afford to buy the shit.

keep up the hard work.


----------



## 33sun33 (Mar 5, 2011)

Damn good progress man!!!  Really impressed with your numbers, etc... Its inspiring me to do better about my diet (never can seem to eat enough!)


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 5, 2011)

It is very hard to eat 6 times a day but if you drink a 240z of chocolate milk and eat some peanuts with it 3 times a day, that is near 2000 calories a day, if not more. If that still isn't enough, add serving of olive oil in it, it doesn't taste any different and thats another 120 calories. I need to hit about 4k a day to grow and it's hard for me to "eat" that much but drinking milk is pretty damn easy and I'm not even tired of it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 5, 2011)

Weight gain log
1/26/11 148
2/03/11 153
2/09/11 158
2/17/11 160 (heaviest I have ever been)
2/21/11 162 
3/01/11 166 (started creatine)
3/05/11 170

Strength gain log
First week of workouts
Bench 125x7
ATF squats 185x6
Deadlifts 205x9

Last work outs
Bench 145x10
ATF squats 225x7
Deadlifts 265x7

PRs from when I used to lift
bench 195x3
ATF squats 225x9
Deadlifts 275x9

Passed my old highest weight and really close to my old strength PRs. I am about 2-3 inches taller now so it makes since I passed my old weight before my strength. Not bad for 6 weeks of gains.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2011)

Great progress my friend!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 6, 2011)

Pull ups BW+10x8 +2 more no weight BW+10x5+3 more no weight
Dips BW+10x10 (too light) BW+25x9 (ouch) BW+25x5
DB rows 55x10 (too light) 60x9
Incline 135x7 fucking spotter decided my set was over at 6 and I had to yell at him a little bit but I got 1 more out of it after that.
underhand lat pull downs 140x9 140x7

Really great work out today, I was very surprised how much extra weight I could do today. I added 15 pounds to my dips not to mention the 5-6 pounds I gained this week. Pull ups are pissing me off but I am gaining weight so I guess doing 8 again is ok. I think I went up like 10 pounds on DB rows though, weird but ill take it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice workout.  

Don't worry about which exercises your able to bring up first or out of order. Just keep hitting it and it all comes around in time.


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 6, 2011)

That is excellent progress homie.  Definitely keep doing what you're doing.  It looks like a solid grocery run as well, except for the chips.  ...


----------



## 33sun33 (Mar 7, 2011)

Good advice re the milk.  Ill definitely be chugging it down over the next few weeks of my bulk.  

About the pullups, I totally agree. I always do them first on my pull days (even before deadlifts), cause I find I need full energy to blast through them.


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2011)

i dont think it is possible to get sick of chocolate milk, and it would be ever worse if the made choc milk flavored vodka.

way to kill the back, i love back days.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 7, 2011)

This is a distinctive recipe for Moscow Bobsled, with vodka and chocolate milk. 


1 1/2 oz vodka
3 oz chocolate milk
 Stir ingredients together in a mixing glass half-filled with cracked ice.
Strain into a cocktail glass, and serve.
 Serve in a Cocktail Glass.
Vodka Recipes Blog » chocolate milk


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 7, 2011)

hell yeah, now that sounds good.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 7, 2011)

meal 1: 24oz chocolate milk + protein power 
meal 2: bowl of beef stew, an orange
meal 3: BBQ chicken and hash brown casserole
meal 4: 24oz chocolate milk
meal 5: bowl of beef stew, apple juice
meal 6: 24oz chocolate milk, an orange
meal 7: chicken breast

Probably getting about 250-300g protein and I am not counting the calories of everything I cook but I'm gonna say about 4k calories. 1,750 from chocolate milk and I got to getting well over 2k from all that other shit.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 8, 2011)

Deadlifts 275x10 PR! 295x0
Front squat 185x1 215x0 185x1 
Cleans 95x a bunch for form 115x a few times, still doing form work but gonna up the weight a little each week. 115 wasn't hard, but it wasn't really easy either.
seated calve extensions 270x15 270x15 270x15 270x15 270x15 (ow)

I can start listing PRs again because I finally beat one of my old records. That first set of deadlifts was crazy, you ever do something for the first rep, and feel like you can only get it for about 3 or 4 more reps but then crank out 9 more anyways? Ya it was one of those. I fuckin killed that set. I got to 8 and started shaking while holding the weight in the top position and took a few breaths, got 9 and about fell over. But I really wanted to get a PR and took a few more breaths and almost lost my grip on the bar. In my head I was thinking this is what separates HIT from the rest of the bullshit in the gym. Got the 10th one, then hobbled over to lean against the squat rack. That set pretty much killed me, and I wasn't able to do much with front squats but I got 3 extra reps with 10 more pounds than last week so I could give a fuck about any lifts I did after that. Kinda makes me think I could be trying harder on all my sets, because one really was enough today.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats on the new PR, I'm sure more will be coming soon.

And I have to admit, last time I got a PR on deads I felt the same way. Almost wanted to just leave because nothing else you do that day will live up to what you just accomplished.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 8, 2011)

do you always feel bloated when your on a bulk like i do, hate that feeling?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2011)

Great PR!  High rep deads and squats are so tough and something to be proud of.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 8, 2011)

davegmb said:


> do you always feel bloated when your on a bulk like i do, hate that feeling?


You know what's funny is I was about to ask that in my journal. At the end of the night I can tell I have 4200 calories in my stomach haha. It makes me feel like I gained a large amount of fat sometimes cause I can't see my abs anymore but every morning I look fine again.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm jealous of both of you, at least you get to bulk.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 9, 2011)

I just used this 1 rep max calc on my deadlifts and it said I can deadlift 367 pounds, does that sound  way off to anyone else? I feel like thats about 50 pounds more than I can do. I know these things aren't perfect but damn that seems so wrong to me.Predicting One-rep Max


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome PR, dude! Your journal makes me want to try HIT again, lol

I wonder if i could implement HIT and 5/3/1


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Awesome PR, dude! Your journal makes me want to try HIT again, lol
> 
> I wonder if i could implement HIT and 5/3/1


Don't you steal my idea. I am going to do that when I gain about 20-30 more pounds.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 9, 2011)

Bench 155x7 145x7
Pull ups bwx8  bwx6
military press smith machine (how much does that bar weigh? doesn't matter im only doing free weight presses from now on) bar+70x3 bar+50x7
Vgrip rows 120x9 140x5 super set 120x4
Incline bench 135x6

Hmm my back was fucked from deads and this workout seemed a little weak I might have to change something up. I didn't seem to make much progress on bench and my pull ups were shit.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Bench 155x7 145x7
> Pull ups bwx8  bwx6
> military press smith machine (how much does that bar weigh? doesn't matter im only doing free weight presses from now on) bar+70x3 bar+50x7
> Vgrip rows 120x9 140x5 super set 120x4
> ...



Another rest day maybe?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 9, 2011)

I always schedule dead and squat days right before a rest day.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 9, 2011)

Ya I think that might be good. My hands hurt from deadlifting. My callus's are sore haha. I might do an 8 day split so I always have a rest in between work outs since I'm doing upper lower twice a week and I hit everything just as hard as when I was doing everything once a week.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 9, 2011)

Oops can't edit my post anymore but I forgot to say I'm up 2 more pounds (172) today.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 10, 2011)

Do you have a spotter with your workouts? its just i always imagined for it to work properly like Dorian Yates does it you would need a spotter and plenty of forced negatives?!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 10, 2011)

I use a spotter for anything that I can't get out of the way of. Bench and incline bench mostly. I am not doing negatives at this point. I might use those one day if my gains slow down, but for right now I can't imagine gaining weight any faster than this. I'm getting like 2-3 pounds a week still at 6 weeks into it. I would do negs if I hit a plateau possibly.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 10, 2011)

Took some measurements today to see progress.

1/25/2011 
Height 6'1
weight 148
chest:39 (inches)
arms:12.5 
forearms:?
calves:slightly under 14
legs:20
waist:~32
neck:15.5


3/11/2011
Height:6'1
weight:172
chest:42
arms:13.75 
forearms:12.25
calves:15
legs:24 
waist:~32
neck:16.5

I think it's fair to say I made the most progress on legs haha. Need to bring my arms up and I plan on doing a few isolation exercises now instead of zero. If that doesn't work I'm going to do a routine that revolves around arm work for a month or so, lame I know, but I got to get them to catch up. Hopefully the isolation exercises will work.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 11, 2011)

Amazing increases man! Thats incredible in the time frame you've done it in. Bravo


----------



## davegmb (Mar 11, 2011)

Shit! it took me a year to gain 12lbs, thats amazing


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dude, 1.25" on your arms in less than 2 months even if your planning to do more isolation on them, it's still impressive. 

This is going to sound dumb, but how in the hell do you get your neck to grow, my traps are responding and have grown considerably but my neck always stays the same.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't know, I didn't measure my neck before I started I just know I was wearing a 15.5 inch neck in my shirts so I used that number. Honestly it might have been 16.5 the whole time haha or I just got older and it grew. That and forearms were the 2 measurements I didn't take before I started working out.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 11, 2011)

ATF Squats 225x9 PR tie
Front squats 185x4 205x1
leg press 300x8 300x6 (used my hands a few times on these)
Cleans- form work

I must have got stuck for at least 3 seconds half way up on that last rep of squats. I racked that weight and bent over to put my shoes back on and collapsed I didn't make it back up for a few minutes haha. Some guy doing leg curls made a comment about me pushing myself too hard, HA! I am feeling a lot better about cleans now, I would have tried to do some real weight on those if I wasn't about to die from exhaustion. I'm coming up on needing to rest my CNS I'm on my 7th week now. Would it be bad to rest for a week but still work arms? Maybe I could catch them up while the rest of me is resting.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 12, 2011)

So I put my last three days of eating into fit and I found out I am a fat bastard. I average well over 5,000 calories which is over 30x my body weight.


----------



## 33sun33 (Mar 12, 2011)

Damn, you are making insane gains (your squat numbers make me jealous!) and are eating a ton of food (a good thing).  Keep up the great work!  As for the break, I personally prefer to have a complete week of rest for my deload (no gym time at all - even arms).


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 12, 2011)

I've be at 300lbs in about a month if I ate that much. I'm so jealous.

Obviously doing that  with just coming back is working for you. Just monitor how you look in the mirror and if you get to a point that feel your gaining more fat than muscle then just cut back a bit. Seems like your in turbo mode right now and your body is handling it, I don't know how long that could continue but hey enjoy it while your body can handle it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, I am making sure I'm not gaining much fat. I can still see the striations in my obliques and my abs very visibly. I will probably post more progress pics at 176 pounds which will be in a week or 2. I was pretty surprised how much I am eating but I refuse to force feed ever, I pretty much eat only when I am slightly hungry and it just adds up. My body just has a stupid fast metabolism I guess.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 13, 2011)

Pull ups bw+10x9 bw+10x7
Dips bw+45x6 bw+45x5
Standing military press 75x10 85x6 haha damn I'm a pussy at those
DB rows 70x8 70x5
Machine chest press 70(each side)x10 90x7
Lat pull downs overhand 140x10 140x6

isolation movements that I will deny doing later
DB curls superset 40x3 35x4 30x4 25x5 ouch
Cable push downs superset 50x10 45x10 40x10 35x10 30x10
57.5x10 50x10 45x10 35x10

I'm really happy with my pull ups this time, and actually my whole workout. I don't know if those supersets will help my arms grow but they sure feel bigger right now haha, crazy pump even though that doesn't mean much.

There is this guy that I saw all the time 4 years ago before I quit and he's still coming now and he is still using the same weight he did 4 years ago haha. I only noticed this because he's the only guy I've ever seen doing a decent squat in that gym but he's been doing 315 for 4 fucking years I wonder why he never adds weight.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 14, 2011)

Wicked progress. You are doing great!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 15, 2011)

Deadlifts 285x10 PR
cleans 135x1 135x2 145x0 145x0 
calves extensions 5 sets 15 reps 330 pounds loaded
farmers walk 75x35seconds

Killed those deads, got more reps than I thought I was going to get. Seem to be making great strength gains. I am strong enough to do quite a bit more weight on cleans but I just couldn't hit the movement right for some reason. I got 135 pretty easy though.
I got my body fat measured at the gym it was at 8.1%. I don't know if that was accurate because it was just something I held in my hands, anyone know what that is?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats on the PR  

I'm seeing more and more people doing cleans. Do you have any good links on those?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 15, 2011)

YouTube Video











I have been trying to do this new method. Triple extension is considered outdated now. Olympic athletes in almost all countries are doing things a little different now. There are 4 videos in this series and it explains how to do the clean with the catapult method.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks, watched the first one and it seems really good. I'll have to check the rest out later.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 15, 2011)

I enjoyed his little histroy lesson found it interesting, but i struggle to learn off videos. I need somebody next to me teaching a lift as technical as that.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 15, 2011)

I hear you, I have been practicing it for a few months now. I finally added some working weight to my sets. I feel like I'm doing right at least.


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 15, 2011)

Coach McCauley is a very good teacher and knows his stuff very well.

When I was training the lifts this fall, as the weights got heavier I found myself catapulting by default.  That said not everybody catapults.

I'm not much of a puller.  Some people like to say that lifters are either "pullers" or "divers".  I am definitely a "diver" - I don't extend that much at the top but I really get under the bar aggressively.  So for me catapulting felt much more natural.

Your progress is awesome.  I'll definitely be reading to see how your training progresses.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 15, 2011)

I do like the catapult more than triple extension, it feels more natural to me and I never could get down the triple extension anyway. I might do cleans first on it's own day eventually when I start worrying about strength more. Right now I'm still battling with looking like a stick figure. Once I get into the 3rd dimension I'll start to really work on those cleans and probably jerks too.


----------



## 33sun33 (Mar 16, 2011)

I keep wanting to learn how to do cleans properly, but then keep pussying out.  Maybe Ill step up to the plate and try to integrate them into my next program- starting mad slow and light.  

Good numbers and progress man!  About 1 rep max on deadlift, I did my numbers on that calculator, and I think its pretty legit and fairly close to what your 1 rep would be.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 17, 2011)

Great video on those cleans.

Also, progress is still looking awesome! Great work


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 17, 2011)

Bench 155x7 135x9
pull ups BW+10x7+3 no weight BW+10x4+2 no weight
Incline bench 135x7
V grip rows 120x9 120x10
EZ curl bar super set 80x4 70x4 60x5 50x5 40x5
cable pull downs 57.5x10 50x10 40x10 35x10 30x10

I think I might just go ahead and take a week off. I did not make progress this work out and I just wasn't feeling it today. I don't know if it was just today or if I'm starting to over train or what. It's been 7 weeks since I started training and I do use a ferocious intensity. I talked to built like a week ago and I'm going to do a little bit arm training on my week off but just isolation movements and crap like that for bi's and tri's.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 17, 2011)

As much as it sucks it's good to take some time to recharge the batteries so you can hit it hard again.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 17, 2011)

Ya rest week sucks. I might just go ahead and finish this week though since I started it, and I think today might have just been a bad day. I'll go do squats tomorrow and if I am going backwards in weight instead of forward I'll end the day right then and take a week off. 

Also, I weighed 176 today! I don't know why, but my weight keeps going up 2 pounds at the time, it's weird, but pretty awesome haha. Progress pics shall be posted here in a minute.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 17, 2011)

I wish I had a before pic of my legs, for a reference I used to be able make my fingers touch when I put both my hands around my upper leg, it was pretty sad. I have made huge progress on them, for sure my biggest improvement. Waiting for the email of my upper body pics from my phone.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's the rest of the pics. 176 pounds, ten more than the last pics. And I plan on posting more at 186.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2011)

your hair fuckin rocks haha! ive always wanted to try HIT but i dont know how id respond.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 17, 2011)

You should try it. You don't have to do 3 sets per workout. If you want to do more sets just keep taking weight off as you probably won't be able to use the same weight twice in a row. I usually can't even do 1 dead lift after my first set with the same weight.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2011)

i will deadlift next week.. its been over a year


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 18, 2011)

ATF squats 235x9 PR almost got 10
Front squats 185x1 215x1 225x1 PR
Leg press 8 platesx9 PR 8 platesx6 used hands to cheat a bit 
Calve extensions 1 set of looking at the machine for 5 minutes and going home

You know you had a good work out when it's hard to change back into your street clothes. Hitting a PR on every exercise is a good indication as well.  I also tried to wear some shorts today since is 80 degrees here and found out I out grew them all haha. By quite a bit.

On the way home this old lady in front of me stopped at a green light and looked both ways before going like it was a stop sign. So I ran her off the road and into a tree, got out and peed on her. License revoked.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 18, 2011)

Awesome job hitting 2 PR's. :thumb

Great progress pics as well. Can tell the hard work is paying off.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 18, 2011)

I like the squat PR for 9 reps of 100kg plus, i can get that out paralell but when it gets that heavy for me my flexibility issue come in and would get nowwhere near ATF. Squats are definately my nemesis haha, thats why ive gone really light with them now for high reps just cocentrating on the repetition of the movement and increasing flexibility ATF so hopefully when i pile the weight on i can get ATF or as good as!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2011)

ive always squatted atf, better for quad development.  nice pr, your getting strong fast


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm not going to log when I do cardio but just noting that I am going to start doing it on off days. I'm doing HIIT cardio, jump rope and punching bag for right now. I did it today and it was quite pathetic to see I'm sure haha. I might run a mile every week just to measure my progress in cardio but I don't want to run very much as it's bad on the knees.


----------



## 33sun33 (Mar 19, 2011)

ihate - great progress! you continue to amaze


----------



## danielz04 (Mar 20, 2011)

lol what sorta things do you eat..? id like to pack on 8 pounds in a month.


----------



## danielz04 (Mar 20, 2011)

actually i eat like a monster.. til im full then every 2-3 or so hours. and i sitll have trouble gaining weight.. haha. quite odd..


----------



## davegmb (Mar 20, 2011)

danielz04 said:


> actually i eat like a monster.. til im full then every 2-3 or so hours. and i sitll have trouble gaining weight.. haha. quite odd..


 
Maybe your eating alot, but not eating the right stuff Daniel!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 20, 2011)

danielz04 said:


> actually i eat like a monster.. til im full then every 2-3 or so hours. and i sitll have trouble gaining weight.. haha. quite odd..


Go to FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal and start an account, don't worry they won't spam your email. See how much you are actually eating. I bet it's not as much as you think. There is a really simple cheap and easy way to add about 1700 calories to your daily intake and it's chocolate milk. Also, olive oil, and nuts are great. If you drink 24oz of chocolate whole milk 3 times a day, that's 1700 calories, put a tablespoon full of olive oil in each you're at 2060 extra calories a day (don't worry you can't taste it). Eat one serving of peanuts with each glass of milk and you're at 2540 extra calories. Try that little trick and I guarantee you will gain muscle as long as the rest of your diet isn't complete bullshit.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 20, 2011)

You almost made me forget to post my workout haha.

pull ups are superset with dropping the weight so that's what the extra +1 and +3 are
Pull ups BW+15x7+1 BW+15x5+3 BWx5 
Dips BW+45x7 BW+45x5+5 no weight
T bar row 70x7 (needed to adjust the seat) 70x12
DB bench 60x9 60x7
CG smith bench (still don't know what the bar weighs so I just log the weight added to it) 90x7
EZ curl superset 80x5 70x4 60x5 50x5 40x5

Man fuck jump rope that shit fucked my feet up from yesterday haha. I helped my friend build a fence before my workout so I don't know if that effected it much but I seemed to do pretty good, got a PR on dips and pull ups kinda. Weight 177 today, up another pound


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 20, 2011)

Fitday is the shit. Love that site.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 20, 2011)

This one is really good if you have an android or iphone as you can scan barcodes and use the search to import if it isn't in the library.

Online Food Diary with Exercise Log and iPhone, iPad, Android, and BlackBerry Calorie Counter | MyNetDiary


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2011)

Judging by your pics you have a great base!  Good tips on the chocolate milk, olive oil and nuts for bulking.  I'm on a cut, but I need to satisfy fat requirements for my CKD diet.  I often take a swig or two of olive oil, and eat plenty of almonds.


----------



## Hubauer (Mar 21, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> On the way home this old lady in front of me stopped at a green light and looked both ways before going like it was a stop sign. So I ran her off the road and into a tree, got out and peed on her. License revoked.



Good stuff... haha
How the hell are you gaining and staying lean?? Good progress by the way!


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> ATF squats 235x9 PR almost got 10
> Front squats 185x1 215x1 225x1 PR
> Leg press 8 platesx9 PR 8 platesx6 used hands to cheat a bit
> Calve extensions 1 set of looking at the machine for 5 minutes and going home
> ...



great job! nice PRs.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2011)

the muscles in your feet hurt?

if i run in the deep sand here barefoot, it fucks my feet muscles up too.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 22, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> Good stuff... haha
> How the hell are you gaining and staying lean?? Good progress by the way!


Good question haha. I really don't have an answer. Best I can figure is I am really ectomorphic and my body really doesn't like fat.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 22, 2011)

PreMier said:


> the muscles in your feet hurt?
> 
> if i run in the deep sand here barefoot, it fucks my feet muscles up too.


Ya they hurt like fuck. I am going to stick to cycling or elliptical from now on.


----------



## grynch888 (Mar 22, 2011)

Good Job ihateschoolmt.


----------



## the other half (Mar 22, 2011)

great job on the PR'S. i only get to see those once in a great while, but they do still sneak up on me.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 22, 2011)

Deadlifts 295x3 315x4 PR sort of
Cleans 145x3 155x0 155x0 155x1 PR
Farmers walks 75x35secs 75x20 seconds

That is the first time I've done anything with more than 300 pounds, and it feels nice to have 3 plates on the bar. I probably could have gotten 5 but my grip started slipping. The 1 rep max calc says I should have been able to get 7 if I can do 285x10 but that doesn't seem right to me. I am not as good in the lower rep range anyways so I see it as a PR. My rest week starts now. I am going to do arms on my off week but that's all so the next few work outs will look really different and lame.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 22, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Deadlifts 295x3 315x4 PR sort of
> Cleans 145x3 155x0 155x0 155x1 PR
> Farmers walks 75x35secs 75x20 seconds
> 
> That is the first time I've done anything with more than 300 pounds, and it feels nice to have 3 plates on the bar. I probably could have gotten 5 but my grip started slipping. The 1 rep max calc says I should have been able to get 7 if I can do 285x10 but that doesn't seem right to me. I am not as good in the lower rep range anyways so I see it as a PR. My rest week starts now. I am going to do arms on my off week but that's all so the next few work outs will look really different and lame.



Is someone secretly giving you steroids? Since Feb 8 you've gone from 5 x 215 deadlift to 4 x 315. How in the hell do you go up so fast?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 22, 2011)

Mind over matter? haha I really don't know man. I seem to be slowing down a lot on upper body, but I'm still killing deadlifts and squats. I'll try to get my girlfriend to video me one day doing deads cause I want to see my form, But I am pretty sure my form form is at least decent. This week I am not deadlifting though so it will be at least two weeks.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 22, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Mind over matter? haha I really don't know man. I seem to be slowing down a lot on upper body, but I'm still killing deadlifts and squats. I'll try to get my girlfriend to video me one day doing deads cause I want to see my form, But I am pretty sure my form form is at least decent. This week I am not deadlifting though so it will be at least two weeks.



Your upper body lifts are also way ahead. But seriously you're deadlifting after like 2 months what most people if they get to it takes like 2-3 years of proper training and diet. 

If you went on 5/3/1 good god you would surpass everyone on this board! lol...well done man, well done.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 22, 2011)

I plan on doing that program once I reach 190-200 pounds. I wanna see what I look like at 190 cause I'm not trying to get huge I am just sick and tired of being small. Once I reach a decent size is all strength training from that point forward. Thanks for the kind words, I didn't realize I I added 100 pounds to my deadlift until you said that haha.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Your upper body lifts are also way ahead. But seriously you're deadlifting after like 2 months what most people if they get to it takes like 2-3 years of proper training and diet.
> 
> If you went on 5/3/1 good god you would surpass everyone on this board! lol...well done man, well done.



5/3/1 

westside barbell 

haha.. i love smilies. there are a lot of people that do 531 with excellent results, but if you want strong lifts, i dont think it gets better than westside.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 23, 2011)

I ran a mile today just to see were I was at with cardio. I did it in about 7:30 but I am pretty sure if I tried my best I could have hit 7 minutes at least. I wasn't sure how fast to set the pace and I wasn't that worn out after it. Not bad since I haven't run in years. Gonna try to break 6 minutes within a month or two.


----------



## grynch888 (Mar 24, 2011)

not bad.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah the gains you havemade  in the deadlift is putting me to shame


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok today is the second day of my rest week. I got approval from built to do some isolation arm work and I kept it short and am sure my CNS will still get the proper rest it needs. 

CG smith machine bench 100x10 100x8 (that's 100 added to the bar)
super set cable push downs 65x7 57.5x9 50x10 42.5x10 35x10
cable push downs 57.5x5 3 seconds up 3 seconds down
DB curls 40x7 35x7 30x6
EZ curl bar 70x6 3 seconds up 3 seconds down
rope pull downs 50x8

Man isolation work is lame and unsatisfying. Hopefully this helps my arms a little but I can't expect any noticeable results in a week. My regular training will start back Monday and will be slightly different, not sure how yet but probably going to lower the volume for upper body work. I'm only doing like 4 or 5 sets per workout for lower body and it's gaining faster so why not try it with my upper half.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 25, 2011)

did 6 miles on the bike machine did it HIIT style for the first 4 miles. Legs felt good after it. I think I'm going to start running 5k's soon, but still do most of my cardio on the bike instead of running. I hope biking doesn't mess up my leg training. Also, 1 pound from 180 now, which was my goal for the year haha. Did it in 9 weeks almost.


----------



## 33sun33 (Mar 26, 2011)

Awesome, awesome results man.  I hear you about isolation work - it really blows.  Im forced to do more of it the next couple of weeks while I heal .  But keep doing your thing - your numbers are great, and you are gaining muscle lke crazy.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 26, 2011)

CG bench 110x9 110x7 (thats 110 added to the bar)
super set cable push downs 65x10 57.5x10 50x10 40x10 (did two sets of this)
cable push downs 57.5x5 3/3/3 tempo
DB curls 40x7 35x6 30x7 25x7
DB curls 40x6 3/3/3 tempo
EZ curl bar 70x6 3 seconds up 3 seconds down

5.5 miles on the bike machine 19 minutes.

I did some loaded static stretching in between my dumbbell sets. Arms seem to be responding to this type of workout. Put a half an inch on them since I started doing isolation work 2 weeks ago. (14.25 inches now)


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 27, 2011)

Decided sunday is my run day. I'm going to run on Sunday and bike 2 or 3 times a week. I did a mile in 6:50 today, which was about 40 seconds faster than last time but I was much more tired after this one. Tomorrow I will start training regularly again. I am going to change up what I am doing a little bit, lowering the volume on my upper days, lower days will stay the same.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 27, 2011)

i have to do isolation work for biceps, otherwise they blow


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's another sample meal. Pork roasted with a garlic herb rub and mashed potatoes with butter bacon and shredded American cheese. Pound cake for desert, if that won't make me gain weight nothing will.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 27, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Here's another sample meal. Pork roasted with a garlic herb rub and mashed potatoes with butter bacon and shredded American cheese. Pound cake for desert, if that won't make me gain weight nothing will.


That just made me hungry! Mmmmm


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2011)

nice on the run- I don't think I can do a mile right now w/out stopping to walk....am gonna have to work on that! 
keep at it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow spam right in the journal, what's the world coming to?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 28, 2011)

Finally back in the gym doing real movements.

ATF squats 225x1 (felt too light, was easy to fix) 245x8 PR 
Front squats 225x0 225x0 got half way up both times
seated calve extensions 5 sets of 360x15 

That asshole that does leg press for 85 minutes was there today so I went home. It's OK though because I feel like I got a sufficient work out in from that one set of squats. Feels good to hit a PR back from a rest week. I thought I would have lost some strength, but I don't come in the gym to do the same thing twice so I didn't.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 28, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I weighed about 148 pounds when I got back into the gym and I plan on getting to at least 180 in a year.


I just weighted myself and I have officially made it to 180. New goal is 190 by my birthday, which is June 30th. Once I get to 190 I will decide if I want to be a little bigger or just start strength training. Also, thanks to everyone who has been posting in my journal and answering my PMs couldn't have done it without you guys! I finally convinced my girlfriend I won't break her camera at the gym so I am going to take a video of my deadlift this week hopefully.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats great progress. 

And hate to break it to you, but training for strength will keep you growing. I can tell ya that from experience.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 28, 2011)

I cant believe how quickly your able to add weight, youve really got this diet thing down havnt you, wish i was so disciplined had hamburger and fries tonight haha


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I cant believe how quickly your able to add weight, youve really got this diet thing down havnt you, wish i was so disciplined had hamburger and fries tonight haha


 
Your trying to bulk, nothing wrong with a good burger and fries every once in a while.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2011)

once i can pull 500 im taking mine to the gym too


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 28, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I cant believe how quickly your able to add weight, youve really got this diet thing down havnt you, wish i was so disciplined had hamburger and fries tonight haha


It's ok to have some cheat meals. Remember when bulking it's better to eat a burger and fries than to not eat anything at all. The only thing I follow strictly in my diet is never be hungry, drink lots of milk, don't eat trans fat/fast food. In that order. However, a cheat meal can be whatever you want but I still won't eat fried stuff anymore. You're doing 5/3/1 right? When you finish your cycle why don't you try some HIT style training and see how you like it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 28, 2011)

PreMier said:


> once i can pull 500 im taking mine to the gym too


Haha you bastard. I just hope I can pull 315 a few times again after my week off. If I can't I'll probably be posting my video next week because I only want to post a PR video. 500 is pretty beast though, and you're only 45 pounds off after a whole year of not deadlifting. I remember when I used to post on here 5 years ago and I wanted to get strong like you haha, here I am still workin on it.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha no im not bulking, however, whenever the mrs cooks its usually crap as she can eat what she wants and is still tiny. Thats why i usually make most of the food in our house, but last night she served up hamburger and fries.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 29, 2011)

Ohhh I hear that man, ya sticking to a cut diet is hard, I assume. Bulking is fun lol.

Bench 155x9 PR 155x7
Pull ups BW+15x6+2 no weight BW+15x3+2 no weight
Military press 95x7 huge PR 95x6 
DB rows 70x9 PR 70x8
Some machine for chest 180x11
Superset curls nice and slow 40x8 35x7 30x7
Decline weighted sit ups 45x15 3 sets

So it has become apparent to me that I was overlooking a very simple and basic rule of weight lifting. I was almost twice the sets for chest and back as I was for legs and my progress stopped in those areas. Obviously having a week off has reset my over training and I progressed in bench by a significant amount. I am going to do 3-4 sets for chest and back instead of 6-7, still twice a week now. Also, Im going to do biceps on the first upper day and triceps on the second.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 29, 2011)

what did you superset the curls with?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 29, 2011)

I did those 3 sets of curls with no rest in between.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 29, 2011)

That would be a drop set. 

Congrats on the new PR


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 29, 2011)

Ah fuck every time I've said super set in this journal I meant drop set. The sad part is I know what both are and just never thought about it lol.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 29, 2011)

Arrr yes that would be a drop set, dont worry im constantly having to youtube exercises people mention on this website. Superset usually involves combining two exercises so:

eg. BB curls 8 reps straight into skull crushers 8 reps and that would be one set


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Josh99 (Mar 29, 2011)

Have you gained a noticeable amount of fat cause you have put on alot of weight really fast. Your lifts have gone up tons tho keep it up.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 29, 2011)

Nah no fat. I got pics in the gallery, I only gained 4 pounds since the last pictures and my abs still look the same.


----------



## Josh99 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dang nice


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 30, 2011)

5 miles on the bike machine in 16:50.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 31, 2011)

Deadlifts 315x4 (didn't use enough chalk my grip slipped) 315x6 PR
Power cleans 135x1 145x1 155x0 155x1 PR 165x0 165x0 
Farmers walks 75s 33 seconds 75s 25 seconds 75s 20 seconds

Here's the videos as promised. I used a free verison of something to cut edit the beginning of the video off because it was 2 minutes long so now there is a water mark in the middle of the video but You can still clearly see it. I realized I still need a lot of work on cleans I don't drop under the bar at all, but it's cool I'll get it down sooner or later.





YouTube Video

















YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats really impressive deadlifting for your build


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats on another PR.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2011)

ditto!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks guys, my girlfriend got a new camera so I can use this one for a while. I plan on documenting my progress in video form for the transformation contest, hoping to place in it too, don't want anyone saying I photo shopped any pics lol.


----------



## Built (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice deads! I really like your hair, too. <aging hippie here lol>

For the cleans, you need to get those elbows up and forward. You do front squats at all? Also, maybe just focus on doing them from a hang (hang cleans) rather than off the floor. You're doing deadlifts and you're not a competitive weightlifter; you'll get a lot out of powercleans done from a hang.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh yea I do front squats once a week, so far my best was 225 for 1 on those. Got it, hang cleans from now on. I'll continue to watch videos on form for cleans and hopefully teach myself to get under that bar a little better.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice work, dude! Videos are great. Big congrats on the PR! 

The only bad thing i have to say isn't really bad at all - it may be exagerrated by the angle of the vid, but try to get your hips all the way through during deadlifts and squeeze your glutes together. No need to hyperextend the back like a lot of people tend to do, but concentrating on that really improves power once you get it past your knees.

Solid reps, though, just a minor tech point 

Keep the vids coming. It's fun watching people lift stuff. Kinda reminds me that we're all real people and not just avatars and text, lol.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 1, 2011)

Gaz when you say get the hips through, do you mean almost thrust forwards once the bar gets past the knee?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2011)

yo, ba-dude!
Nice deads.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 1, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Gaz when you say get the hips through, do you mean almost thrust forwards once the bar gets past the knee?



Totally. I imagine a rope attached to my hips pulling them forward. Soon as its up to my knees all my focus is on driving those hips through as fast and powerful as i can. If you do that you'll automatically straighten your back and legs and lockout in one movement rather than splitting it up in your head. Squeeze the glutes together and boom, you're done!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 2, 2011)

Pull ups BW+20x5 PR sort of BW+10x5
Dips BW+45x8 PR BW+45x5
Tbar rows 70x12 80x8
Incline bench 155x5
CG bench 100x7
Pull downs 57.5x12

We have a some weird machine at my gym for Tbar rows and I think it's harder than using a bar cause I can row 70 pound DBs but only 80 pounds using both arms on this thing.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 2, 2011)

Damn your upper body lifts are really coming along nicely as well. You're fast becoming one fucking strong dude!

Excellent work.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 3, 2011)

Ran some HIIT sprint/walks outside today, it was pretty awful, I can't believe I used to run track, running sucks so bad. I bought a new scale a few weeks ago and I realized the other day it wasn't giving consistent weighs. I returned it and got a more expensive scale a few days ago and I'm 181 today, and I am pretty sure the other scale was light about 1 pound. Either way, 181 today.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 3, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Weight gain log
> 1/26/11 148
> 2/03/11 153
> 2/09/11 158
> ...


Here's an update of my weight, strength, and measurements.

3/10/11 172
3/17/11 176
3/20/11 177
3/25/11 179
4/03/11 181

4/3/11
bench 155x9
ATF squats 245x8
Deadlift 315x6

4/03/2011
 Height:6'1
 weight:181
 chest:42.75
 arms:14.25 
 forearms:12.25
 calves:15.5
 legs:25
waste:32


----------



## PreMier (Apr 3, 2011)

nice improvements!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 4, 2011)

ATF squats 255x8ish PR I know I didn't get good depth the last few, was  one of the uglier sets I've done so far, oh well. I use a very narrow  stance, as you can kind of see in the front squat, so parallel and ATF  are like 3 inches apart for me.

Front squat 185x1 225x1
hack squat 4 platesx8 
leg press (knees to chest)  8 platesx9 8platesx7





YouTube Video















YouTube Video











got a journal in the contest section but I am going to keep updating both of them I guess.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 4, 2011)

Good vids! Rooting for you in the comp, man


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice squats.

Check youtube, elite EFS has a good video series: So You Think You Can Squat

They have some cool tips on cleaning up some of the sticky spots, it has made a big difference in my squating.

And I go about the same depth as you on squats.

Good luck in the challenge.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah im loving the videos. That elite EFS Omerta has suggested above made me realise i had to work on my hamstring strength and hit the core more.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 4, 2011)

IHS.... just viewed your vids.  Wow!  Very impressive, this may sound cliche' but viewing your progress stats and seeing those videos, should convince many people your age not to use steroids.  Nothing wrong with juice once your natural ability maxes out... you are just getting started and totally kicking ass. Nice work!!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 5, 2011)

Today's workout
Bench 165x7 PR 155x7
Pull ups BW+20x5 BW+20x5 then 3 more after I dropped the weight
DB press 45x6 45x4
DB flies with static passive stretching in between sets (look it up) 30x10 30x10 30x8
DB rows 70x6 2/2/2 count 70x7 no count
Decline weighted sit ups 45x15 45x15 45x11
Push downs drop set 65x10 57.5x10 50x10 45x10 did the last 20 reps 2/2/2 count
Push downs 65x10

I am going to be doing some random shit like passive static stretching,  drop sets, counting TUT time, Holeman's technique, shock weeks, block  training, and maybe some timed rest intervals and more. Just a few of  the weapons I'm gonna use. My workouts will look more complicated typed  out on here than they really are.


----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice front squat, looks like you have at least another 10-20 lbs in you!


----------



## x~factor (Apr 5, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Here's an update of my weight, strength, and measurements.
> 
> 3/10/11 172
> 3/17/11 176
> ...



Our built is about the same and my deadlift is no where near yours. Very impressive!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks guys, here is one of my entry photos for the contest figure I might as well post it here too.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2011)

nice stat improvements! and youve got a good physique. i wish i was taller.. i look blocky i think.  you'll have a very aesthetically appealing physique when you pack some mass on.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, hopefully I'll have some cash and prizes to go along with it. I still seem to be gaining 2 pounds a week, hope it keeps up for another 12 weeks at least!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 6, 2011)

Haha i like the paper so you cant lie about the dates


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 6, 2011)

PreMier said:


> nice stat improvements! and youve got a good physique. you'll have a very aesthetically appealing physique when you pack some mass on.


 
^ Yeah what he said.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 6, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Haha i like the paper so you cant lie about the dates


That reminds me, here is a close up for the haters.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 7, 2011)

Deadlifts 315x8 PR
Clean 135x1 155x1 165x0 165x1 PR
tried a jerk and failed at 155, did shoulder work two days ago and I think I could have hit it if it wasn't for that
Farmer DB walks 75x33seconds 75x25 seconds
Grip machine  90x10 90x10 90x10






YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video











Tried to focus on pushing through with my hips, gaz. I can see the difference this vid, look right to you?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 7, 2011)

Congrats on the deads, bet it felt great with 3 plates/side.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, looking a lot better now! Did you feel the improvement aswell as seeing it?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 7, 2011)

Ya it felt fucking harder lol. And I meant to ask if those cleans looked decent, I don't know very much about cleans and they seem like a complicated movement. Want to make sure I'm doing those good enough to not get hurt.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 7, 2011)

How is your lower back feeling through the week after deads?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 7, 2011)

Tomorrow it will be really sore and I will stretch a lot. The next day it will be a little sore than probably not sore at all the third day, maybe just a little. Same for squats, upper body I'm never sore more than 2 days.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 7, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Tomorrow it will be really sore and I will stretch a lot. The next day it will be a little sore than probably not sore at all the third day, maybe just a little. Same for squats, upper body I'm never sore more than 2 days.


 
I took a break from regular deads and just doing RDL's currently because the doms in my lower back where bothering me when i came to do cardio!


----------



## Built (Apr 7, 2011)

MUCH better on the cleans! Don't worry about failing on that jerk, the jerk is a lot harder to do with a lot of weight and that was a heavy clean! Do some push-jerks with a lighter weight at the end if you want to do that part.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 7, 2011)

I think I need to rework my routine for jerks. I know I can throw up 155 over my head I just haven't even attempted a jerk in 5 years and don't know why I started with 155 haha. I want to add this to an upper body day so I am fresher doing them. Those deads make it hard to do cleans. I was thinking about adding them to my second upper workout right after pull ups. That sound like a good idea to you guys?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 8, 2011)

5 miles on the gym bike, time 16:15 thats 35 seconds better than last time. I thought I was doing good on cardio til some 64 year old man next to me was going almost the same pace for 99 minutes getting like 30+ miles. I can't imagine going that pace for any longer than I did.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2011)

how about....he's been doing it longer...and maybe used tothat?
That's my excuse for you....slow poke.
Got your ass handed to you by a senior citizen....and we had such high hopes for you too....


Nice pic, BTW....I'm thinking...I'd prolly look a bit more like you...if I weren't a fat-ass...

I may have to try and get some vids for form....


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 9, 2011)

Ya I posted those first videos and made noticeable form progress in the next set of videos. I recommend it. Also, I know that guy has been doing that shit for a long time but it was still humbling . It's no big deal though I was just kinda shocked how fucking good he was.

Pull ups BW+20x6 PR BW+20x4 super set BW+3, cheated just a tad on the 4th one 
Dips BW+45x9 PR BW+45x7 super set BWx7
Tbar rows 90x8 PR 90x6 do you count the bar for weight, right? I didn't 
Pull overs 50x10 50x10 50x10 did some passive static stretching in between sets
close grip lat pull downs 3/3/3 count 120x7 then 3 no count
DB curls with static stretching in between 45x6 PR 40x8
decline weighted sit ups 45x15 45x15 45x15 

I started holding the plate up higher for sit ups, made it way fucking harder. Good workout today lots of PRs. I feel stronger and bigger every time I work out. I seem to be making daily progress. I am 183 pounds now too. If this keeps up I hope to be 210 by the end of this contest lol.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok im going to start my block training early. Basically, I'm going to  focus training on my weak points which are arms and chest. split is  going to be something like this. (arms does include shoulder work).

day 1- chest arms/maintenance leg work abs
day 2- cardio
day 3- chest arms
day 4- rest
day 5- chest arms/maintenance back work (deadlifts this day) abs
day 6- cardio
day 7- rest

I know this is blasphemy, but I need to bring up the weak points. Only going to do this training for 5-6 weeks.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 10, 2011)

Oops wrote that out all wrong. Its going to be:
day 1 chest arms
day 2 chest arms 
day 3 everything else
day 4 rest 
repeat


----------



## Built (Apr 10, 2011)

And no cardio. Nothing other than some walking/moderate cycling.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank god, an excuse to not do cardio.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 11, 2011)

so does this mean your going to do alot more volume for chest and arms then youn usually would? This is were it all gets confusing for me as alot of people say "do minimal direct arm work" as they are easily overtrained yet you seem to be flying in the face of that with Builts blessing by the looks of it!!!!!!! This training business never fails to confuse me, could you let me know what your workouts will look like as my weak points are probably triceps and hamstrings so could do something similar for them.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 11, 2011)

Ya this is a weird little set up I have. I'm going to be doing 2 chest, 1 tricep, 1 shoulder, and 2 bicep movements per workout, then a few for everything else on it's own day. I basically will be about to over train at the end of the cycle and I'll rest for a week and hopefully see some major growth then. This isn't a popular thing to do, and I will probably catch some shit for, but I catch shit for everything else I do like drink milk and train to failure so fuck it


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 11, 2011)

good luck, dude!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 11, 2011)

How many cycles like that are you going to go through before taking a break.

It'll be intersting to see how you feel doing that 2 days in a row and then "everything else"

Good luck.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 11, 2011)

Started block training today.

Bench 145 5x5
dips BW+35x9 BW+35x7 BW+25x11
DB close grip bench 50x9 50x9 50x8
Military press 80 5x5
oops forgot to do DB curls
Incline DB curls 30x8 30x7 30x6 holy crap those are way harder
close grip pull downs 120x10 120x10 120x9

I kinda fucked up and didn't eat any carbs before  I went. I felt like shit half way through so I got a shake from the gym  (got lots of carbs) and it didn't help because it was all god damn  sugar. I struggled on most of those sets but I still did it so it's all  good. It goes for 8 cycles of 4 days, BUT it's lowish volume and 5x5 with the same weight was way less taxing than doing 2 sets til failure like I was doing.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 11, 2011)

since I know how much you like HIT.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks pretty good to me, man.

It's weird how carbs affect different people. I rarely have anything before workouts anymore. Literally all i had today was 30g dextrose and was fine. Other people i know need at least one large carby meal before they can even stand a warmup circuit, haha.

Odd.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 12, 2011)

Haha nice omerta, I've had that thought before. And gaz, I'm glad I'm skinny because I can't imagine having to cut and not ever have enough carbs. I need at least a bagel before I go workout and then more carbs right after.

Left my camera at home by accident. I wanted to take a clean and jerk vid. Oh well, next time.

Bench press 145x5 145x5 145x5
DB bench 60x8 60x8 55x10
clean and jerk 135x1 then 4 more cleans
cleans 135x5 135x5
clean and jerk 145x1 155x0 almost got it
dips BW+35x9 BW+35x8 BW+25x7
DB curls 40x5 40x5 40x5
Preacher curls 45x10 45x9

Feel pretty tried. My arms are going to hurt tomorrow, I can already  tell. I'm looking forward to my "everything else" day tomorrow. I want  to do squats and then speed deadlifts. I'm not supposed to be adding  weight to anything on the everything else days, but I'm hoping work on  speed those days and hopefully that will increase my strength when I'm  done with block training.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 13, 2011)

ATF squats 225x5 235x5 245x4
Speed deadlifts 225x3 225x3 225x3 225x3 Man that felt heavy after squats
machine rows 125x9 125x8

ATF squats look a lot better than last time, defiantly got full depth on   these. I might could got like a inch lower but the rack won't let me  go  any farther. I will start at 235 next time and move up to 255.






YouTube Video











I did 255x8 last week but I am trying to work on form since last week was lookin a little ugly, plus I did 2 sets before.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 15, 2011)

Bench 145x5 145x5 145x5 145x5 155x5 
DB incline 55x10 55x9 55x8
Dips BWx12 BWx10 BWx7
Chin ups BWx8 BWx7
Arnold press 40x5 40x5 40x5
EZ curl bar 70x5 70x5 70x5

I found out the bar I was using for bench was only a 35 pound bar(wtf?) I  meant to start out doing 155 so next time I will make sure I don't get  that one light bar. Those arnold presses strained my neck somehow, it's a  very minor injury but I might be leaving out vertical presses tomorrow  depending on how it feels.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 15, 2011)

if you could do 5 x 155lbs for your last set you can probably handle a fair bit more next time


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 15, 2011)

davegmb said:


> if you could do 5 x 155lbs for your last set you can probably handle a fair bit more next time


  Ya I thought I was doing 155 the first four sets that was the problem haha. I might just do 165x5 3 sets tomorrow.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 16, 2011)

O right yeah, im with you now sorry

Do you ever do RDL's? i think they are a great exercise prefer them to regular deads

Pack on Mountainous Back Mass With Romanian Deadlifts


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 16, 2011)

I haven't in a while. I will eventually do them again.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 16, 2011)

Bench 155x5 155x5 165x5
Pull overs 45x10 45x10 superset DB flies 30x10, that hurt
Clean and jerk 135x1 155x1 PR 165x0(I think I said I got 155 before, but   I Meant 145 and didn't realize the typo til it was too late to edit.)
Cleans 145x3 135x5
CG bench 135x5 (tri's were fried already)
Dropset DB curls 40x7 35x8 30x8
DB preacher curl 25x10 25x8







YouTube Video











If you look at the right corner of the video, you can see a big black  guy on the rack next to me, and that dude kept yelling TRAPAHOLICS  before his reps. For those of you who don't know that's something rapper say that means addicted to selling drugs.

Anyways, bench felt strong, barely hit that jerk but a PR none the less.  My arms are hurting already. And built, I changed up some of the  exercise choices, hope these are suitable. I like to add my own stuff to  any routine. Also, I thought I was getting a bit of fat around my waist  here lately, but it seems to be back to normal today, guess my muscles  ate it. Still 185 today, seem to be steady gaining a pound every 2-3  days.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 16, 2011)

Clean and jerk after chest, you must be a machine


----------



## Built (Apr 16, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I'm not supposed to be adding  weight to anything on the everything else days, but I'm hoping work on  speed those days and hopefully that will increase my strength when I'm  done with block training.


You can add weight if you are able - just don't KILL yourself for it.

By all means, use the movements you prefer. You know your body.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 17, 2011)

Deadlifts 315x3 315x0 
Speed squats 185x4 185x4 185x4 185x4
Pull ups BWx8 BWx6

Man block training really fucks up your strength for the third day. I  wasn't expecting a PR but damn, 5 less than last time and it killed me  to get those 3. At least my arms and chest are getting bigger.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 17, 2011)

Up to 186 now, time for progress pics. I can see the difference in my chest from block training already, arms are 14.75 now. Legs 25.5 inches now, the last legs pics were 24.25 inches I think. My back still looks the same as it does in my avi, and that was only 3 pounds ago anyways. It's hard to take your own back pic too.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 18, 2011)

Im impressed how when your bulking your still keeping definition in your stomach, when i was bulking mine turned into more of a 4 pack and then a two pack haha and felt constantly bloated.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 19, 2011)

Bench press 175x5 PR 165x5 165x5 165x5 165x5
DB flies 30x10 30x10 30x10
Military press 95x5 95x5 95x5
Push downs drop set 65x10 57.5x10 50x10 45x10
DB curls drop set 40x10 35x10 30x10 PR for a drop set
DB curls 45x8
DB curls another drop set 40x10 35x7 30x6
Decline weighted sit ups 50x15 50x15

I'm getting stronger but I'm not hitting as many PRs because I got to do  3-5 sets instead of one. I think my best is 95x7 on military press, and  I feel like I could have got 9-10 the first set but I wouldn't have  been able to do 1 more set. Tomorrow is gonna be hard, I felt like  taking another rest day today lol.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 20, 2011)

Bench 175x5 165x5 165x5
Clean and jerk 135x1 155x0
cleans 135x5 135x3
Incline bench 55x11 55x12
cable push downs drop set 65x10 57.5x10 50x10 42.5x10
DB Curls drop set 40x10 35x10 30x10
DB curls 45x8

I'm going to be sore tomorrow.


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2011)

congrats on the bench PR


----------



## davegmb (Apr 20, 2011)

How long you doing this block training for?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 20, 2011)

It's 8 cycles of 4 days, so 32 days. I might do 6 cycles then rest a week and do 6 more though.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 21, 2011)

Looking great, man! Awesome progress already!

Squats looked really good too.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 21, 2011)

ATF squats 255x7 PR 255x4
Deficit deadlifts 245x5 295x1
Pull ups BWx9






YouTube Video












I consider my 255x7 a PR because whenever I did 255x8 I didn't go low  enough on 2 of them and I also could have got 1 or 2 more today but I  wasn't going to failure. I felt a weird pain in my abs on that last set  of deads so I stopped at 1, if it wasn't for the pain I felt I think I  could have got at least 5 or 6 more. 

I realized on my squats it doesn't look like I am going ATF but it's  because my knees go so far forward it makes it look like I am not going  as deep. I too a video from the side with 135 pounds where I go as deep  as my body lets me, and you can see it's pretty much as far down as I go  with 255. If I lowered the bar on my shoulders it would probably appear  I was going deeper since I wouldn't have to lean as far forward but I  like doing it high bar.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 21, 2011)

that workout looks alot like your old versions.

Awesome job on the PR


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 21, 2011)

Ya on my everything else day I just do a regular leg day haha. I can't wait to get back into my old training. Stupid block training and it's excellent results... lol.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 22, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> *ATF squats 255x7 PR* (snip)



Congratulations on the PR!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 22, 2011)

Up to 189 pounds today. Weight has been pouring on, that's 4 pounds in a week! Arms are just a hair over 15 inches now. Been getting 1/4 an inch a week since I started following built's advice 5 weeks ago.​


----------



## x~factor (Apr 22, 2011)

200 lbs is right around the corner. 200 lbs with abs?!?!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 22, 2011)

Ya it's so weird to be 40 pounds heavier. It just doesn't seem real, it happened so fast I'm just not used to it yet. I'm so used to be the skinniest person anywhere I go and I am actually bigger than some people now. It's so awesome.


----------



## Built (Apr 22, 2011)

My husband had that happen a couple of summers ago - a guy bumped into him, then suddenly looked nervous and was all "sorry, sir!" - my husband started lifting a few years ago, and then went on HRT so he finally gained a bit of size but he's not used to it. It took him aback!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 22, 2011)

I haven't seen my dad since a month before I started working out, I'm bigger than he is now, he's coming next week.


----------



## Built (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh that's funny! He's gonna FREAK! Prepare for the "you taking steroids, son?"- type comments.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 22, 2011)

Built said:


> Oh that's funny! He's gonna FREAK! Prepare for the "you taking steroids, son?"- type comments.



The perfect response to that, "No, but thanks for noticing."


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 22, 2011)

Built said:


> Oh that's funny! He's gonna FREAK! Prepare for the "you taking steroids, son?"- type comments.


No he's going to say if you put that much effort into getting a job you would have one by now! I'm totally calling this one, and no, I'm not joking.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 22, 2011)

you put on 40lbs that fast damn thats crazy.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 22, 2011)

Ya I was just as surprised as everyone else lol.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 22, 2011)

any clue how much you want to weight?? or just seeing where it takes you?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, at first I wanted to be 200 but I thought 200 would look bigger than it's going to. I'm thinking at least 210 maybe 220. I do know that I don't want to look like a pro body builder.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 22, 2011)

hmmm some of that depends on how tall you are and how your body is. me at 220 i'd look huge because i'm only 5'9ish


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm 6'1, and my legs grow faster than the rest of me. I'll have like 17 inch arms at 220.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 23, 2011)

What bf% are you at right now?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 23, 2011)

8%? IDK but I just took that pic of me for my avatar, it's an odd angle for my abs but in my gallery there are other pics from the same day.


----------



## Built (Apr 23, 2011)

Probably 10-11%, but no higher.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 23, 2011)

I did that bio electric impedance test and it said 8.1% but that's not the most accurate thing in the world. I had a caliper test done by someone who knew what they were doing when I was young and they got 8% too, might have added a pound or two of fat along with my 40 pounds of muscle though


----------



## Curt James (Apr 23, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> No he's going to say *if you put that much effort into getting a job you would have one by now!* I'm totally calling this one, and no, I'm not joking.



lol

My family was fond of saying, "Muscles will never get you money!"

I spent a LOT of hours lifting as a teenager. 

_Sooooo..._ what kind of jobs are you interested in? Better get an interview in before your father arrives home! Pre-emptive employment seeking!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a computer technology degree, I just graduated last July and I started looking for a job in December. I have an interview on Monday with a small IT company. I was doing work on my own for a while but that's more of a side job that I will keep doing.


----------



## Built (Apr 23, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I did that bio electric impedance test and it said 8.1% but that's not the most accurate thing in the world. I had a caliper test done by someone who knew what they were doing when I was young and they got 8% too, might have added a pound or two of fat along with my 40 pounds of muscle though



Believe me, 11% bodyfat after gaining forty pounds in three months is better results than most guys get on gear.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 23, 2011)

If I bought calipers would that be a good way to see what I am?


----------



## Built (Apr 23, 2011)

Nah. You'll know from your vascularity and your abs.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 24, 2011)

Bench 175x5 175x5 165x5 165x4 first time getting 2 sets with 175
DB flies 30x11 30x12 30x11
Military press 90x12 100x6 one of those is a PR which ever is better.
cable push down drop set 65x10 57.5x10 50x10 then another 65x10 57.5x5
EZ curl bar 80x8 80x7

Man I took an extra rest day and this shit is still killin me. I think   I'm going to go tomorrow and then start a deload were I just train back   and legs for a few work outs. I'm still making progress in bench  numbers  but I feel close to over training. Besides, I want to be rested  for  deadlifts next time.


----------



## Built (Apr 24, 2011)

You push your body HARD - and you know it well. If YOU feel overtrained, you need a day. Better to be 10% undertrained than 1% overtrained.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 24, 2011)

Ya I did lol, my arms hurt just typing right now. Ya I think I should just have a few more days off, I got to drive to Durham tomorrow for an interview anyways.


----------



## Built (Apr 24, 2011)

Your body has been pushed HARD for months on end. Take the days.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 24, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Ya it's so weird to be 40 pounds heavier. It just doesn't seem real, it happened so fast I'm just not used to it yet. I'm so used to be the skinniest person anywhere I go and I am actually bigger than some people now. It's so awesome.



i cant wait to be big, so im not a small person wherever i go


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 24, 2011)

You would be big now if you didn't stop deadlifting for a year.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 24, 2011)

haha.. its not my fault though! but seriously, id like to look jacked even fully dressed.  thats my goal


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 24, 2011)

You would probably look pretty fucking huge with another 20 pounds on you, are you natural? I bet you can gain muscle easier when you are done with the army.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 24, 2011)

yep. a lean 210 would be nice, ive been 220 before but was carrying quite a bit of fat.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

PreMier said:


> haha.. its not my fault though! but seriously, id like to look jacked even fully dressed. thats my goal


 
Mine to.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 25, 2011)

Just to clarify what I'm doing right now, I took today off, deadlifts tomorrow, another rest day then continue block training the way it was before.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 25, 2011)

like built said sometimes you just need a day or two if your feeling a bit over trained. keep up the good work though you've been doing quite a hell of a job.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 26, 2011)

Deadlifts 315x1 (came up real easy so I added more) 335x5
Front squats 225x1 235x1 PR
Good mornings 185x6 185x7

I felt pretty sick after this work out. I have never deadlifted 335 before so it's kind of a PR. I am way better in the 7-10 rep range than the 1-5 so I'm not sure if this is better than 315x8 or not. Front squat came up real slow but I wasn't struggling it was weird. I think if I did those first I have another 20 pounds in me. Good mornings are new to the routine.


----------



## fufu (Apr 26, 2011)

nice front squattin'.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 26, 2011)

Impressive workout all round, especially the Good Morning numbers, have far are you getting down on the good mornings? Did you video it?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 26, 2011)

I went a little deeper than this chick. I forgot my camera today, but I wish I hadn't got some good lifting done today.





YouTube Video















ihateschoolmt said:


> New goal is 190 by my birthday, which is June 30th. Once I get to 190 I will decide if I want to be a little bigger or just start strength training.


Goal reached and 190 is not as big as I thought it would be so gonna still get bigger. So new goal is 210 by the end of the contest. I thought my weight gain was going to slow down but since it didn't I want to see if I can get 210 by july 15th.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah i think i get further down then her too, however, im only using about 110lbs as dont want to sacrifice form. So building up the good morning numbers nice and slow.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 27, 2011)

Bench 175x5 175x5 165x5
Clean and jerk 135x1 155x1 (tied PR but it came up way easier) 165x0 
Cleans 165x1 175x0 175x0 175x1 PR
DB bench 65x10 PR 65x8
Some cable chest machine thing drop set 60x10 50x10
DB curls 90x8 PR 90x6
Chin ups 7
rope pull downs 2 drop sets cant remember weight






YouTube Video















YouTube Video











That work out took a long time, don't know why. I guess I spent a lot of  time on cleans. I kept fucking up the 175 and barely got it and I don't  think I could have done 176 pounds lol. I feel like I can hit a 165  jerk just fine but I fucked up the form, O lifts are a bitch. A good work out considering I did some heavy deads yesterday.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 27, 2011)

I always wanted to learn the 'clean and jerk'. I always thought its such a bad ass movement. Do you know any website that shows you how to do it properly? I don't want to just wing it and learn as I go along.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is a good series for the clean, there are 4 videos in the series. I don't know of any good ones for the jerk, but it's like doing a push press and then taking a step back while bending the knee to get below the bar more. Instead of pressing the weight up focus on you getting under it instead. (you still push up though obviously). My technique is not very good but I'm practicing lol. I need to dive under more on both parts of the lifts.






YouTube Video


----------



## x~factor (Apr 27, 2011)

^Thanks! Good stuff!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2011)

nice gm numbers. next time take one of these to the gym


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't get it. A bucket?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2011)

lol.. its a red puke bucket


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh I throw up on the floor, I don't work there.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 28, 2011)

Bench 175x5 165x7
Incline DB bench 60x8 PR 60x7
DB flies 35x10 
DB CG bench drop set 60x8 PR 50x7 40x7
TRX apparatus body weight rows 11, 11 

I think I did that work out in 20 minutes, it was like a HIT workout. I  am already really sore, I usually don't start feeling sore this soon so  might take tomorrow off, we will see how I feel, it's squat day tomorrow.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 29, 2011)

ive noticed this TRX stuff popping up everywhere recently, not in my gym though


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 29, 2011)

Below parallel squats 255x11 PR
ATF squats 225x9
Leg press 4 plates and a 25 on each sidex10 PR
Deficit deads (used 25's instead of 45's) 295x4 PR







YouTube Video










Almost ATF





YouTube Video










Actual ATF, Also, take note of that bitch nigga in the background  curling in the squat rack, we got curl bars that go up to 130 asshole  get out of here with that 95 pound curl.





YouTube Video










Leg press





YouTube Video










My belt is making my back look like it is rounding but it's not as bad as it looks, I promise.



Brutal work out, video taped every set today. I realize I have been  saying my squats are ATF when they are really just below parallel, it's a  matter of inches because my stance is very narrow but still, ATF is ATF  and anything higher is not. I did a second set with more correct form  and it really didn't feel any harder, I'll make sure I am getting  appropriate depth from now on. I am pretty confidant I could get 255x11  with full depth. I was surprised at how much stronger I was today  compared to my last squat session. I love training legs!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 29, 2011)

Listen bud, your legs are long like me and frankly your going as low as you can dont listen to these 5'9" and under lads who talk about perfect squat and deadlift technique! everybody is built differnet and we will all look different to a certain extent when we lift or push a weight, let them worry about it not us.


----------



## trapzilla (May 1, 2011)

Just noticed your a fellow shoe-less squatter woohoo!! is the only way to roll. and gotta love the guy checking his pump and then doing a stretch before getting on with his curls in which his pot-belly obscures his view of the bar at the bottom ahahaha. 

Nice squatting, I would ping you for your knee ; toe positioning but as you seem to squat OL style i'll let it slide. nice to see a strong upright back for once instead of one looking like the person is about to go A over T


----------



## angelo212 (May 1, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## PreMier (May 1, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Nice squatting, I would ping you for your knee ; toe positioning but as you seem to squat OL style i'll let it slide.



enlighten me in which video, can you see his knee/toe positioning? and what exactly were you going to say?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 1, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Just noticed your a fellow shoe-less squatter woohoo!! is the only way to roll. and gotta love the guy checking his pump and then doing a stretch before getting on with his curls in which his pot-belly obscures his view of the bar at the bottom ahahaha.
> 
> Nice squatting, I would ping you for your knee ; toe positioning but as you seem to squat OL style i'll let it slide. nice to see a strong upright back for once instead of one looking like the person is about to go A over T


Ya I tried deadlifting and squatting shoeless one day and it helped a lot, never wearing shoes again. Your right about my squat form, it's O style. I like full range of motion. I need to get deeper next time but that's been addressed lol. If I was going for a 3/4 squat (aka parallel) I would widen up a bit and my knees wouldn't go so far forward.


----------



## trapzilla (May 2, 2011)

PreMier said:


> enlighten me in which video, can you see his knee/toe positioning? and what exactly were you going to say?


 
In the squat video at the bottom. If you look you can see his knees almost moving out in front of his toes, which if using a conventional squat stance is a big nono on the joints and can cause issues, but as the IHate squats Olympic style i.e. very clsoe foot positioning it is the only way to get depth and maintain balance, hence it is acceptable in this situation.

Squatting barefoot is the way to go that being said if finances allow a pair of Vibram five fingers are my faourite training tool. And I thought the depth was bang on the money for ATF if you went any lower you'd be using the floor to box squat!!


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2011)

Loving the videos, man. Keep it up


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 2, 2011)

Pull ups BW+20x5 BW+10x6-dropped weight did 3 more 
Clean and jerk 135x1 165x1 PR Barely got that one, as you can see in the vid
Clean 135x3 175x0 (just a bad pull) 175x1 went up a lot easier than last week
DB rows 70x10 PR I think
Kroc rows 75x10 80x8 PR
Lat pull downs 140x10
DB bench 70x8PR 70x8
Incline bench 135x6 135x5







YouTube Video















YouTube Video













Great feeling work out, didn't do any direct arm work my arms were fried  from everything else. I was happy to see my back got slightly stronger  even though I wasn't really training it at all the past month. I know  that jerk was ugly, but at least I got it up. Still doing some weighted  stretching at the end of my work out, but I had to cut it short today  because of time.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 2, 2011)

Great vids Ihate.  Did I miss it?  What did your Dad say when he saw you?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 2, 2011)

Oh I forgot about that lol. My dad was going to drive down here 8 hours and spend one night and have to go back home, and when he told me that I just convinced him to wait a few more months and I would go visit him and the rest of y family for a week. I saw him Christmas so it hasn't been terribly long, just a few weeks longer than I've been weight lifting.


----------



## trapzilla (May 3, 2011)

Your technique on the jerk was wrong or a better term maybe incorrect and hence it became a push press not a jerk, there should be no need to fight the weight.

On the dip before the jerk your squatting too low, and so you lose elastic energy and don't get the force, Also have you tried doing a split on the jerk? it reduces the distance the bar has to travel during the jerk


----------



## Triple Threat (May 3, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> No he's going to say if you put that much effort into getting a job you would have one by now! I'm totally calling this one, and no, I'm not joking.



  That's what Dads do.  It's in the job description.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 3, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Your technique on the jerk was wrong or a better term maybe incorrect and hence it became a push press not a jerk, there should be no need to fight the weight.
> 
> On the dip before the jerk your squatting too low, and so you lose elastic energy and don't get the force, Also have you tried doing a split on the jerk? it reduces the distance the bar has to travel during the jerk


I step back, it's hard to tell in the video. How far should I step back though? I step back maybe 18 inches. I know I shouldn't be fighting the weight though, should I reduce weight and get the form down?


----------



## trapzilla (May 3, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I step back, it's hard to tell in the video. How far should I step back though? I step back maybe 18 inches. I know I shouldn't be fighting the weight though, should I reduce weight and get the form down?


 
A step back is not the same as a split nor is it a recognised variant of the jerk, it was a while ago when i competed in OL so i'm a little unsure of the exact details but i remeber moving both legs pretty much equally in front or behind of your body with a slight bend in each knee at the end point.

yes, the problem you've got is mostly your dipping too far, you'll just waste energy and so struggle more. just dip down slightly then do the leg drive, split and finish. drop the weight down a touch and just rebuild, you should be able to lift more than you do once you get the form down.

also could you post a side on video of  the lift, or at least your cleans?

google split-jerks and some useful vids should come up, i think rippetoe has some


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 3, 2011)

I PM'ed them to you.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 3, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Squatting barefoot is the way to go that being said if finances allow a pair of Vibram five fingers are my faourite training tool.


 
Those things are funny lookin. I got a pair of cheap wrestling shoe's because I can't bring myself to not wear shoes in the public gym. 


H8, still making great progress.  How much longer are you going to do the block training?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 3, 2011)

Block training stopped this week. Got my arms over 15+ in and it was unsatisfying to not be able to go all out on squats and deads so I cut it short. Might do it again before the end of the contest, depending on how I feel.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 3, 2011)

Seems it worked pretty well for arms, how about chest?

So what's your plan for "next".


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 3, 2011)

I have a really hard time getting the same measurement twice on chest,  but I am pretty sure I added an inch to it too. It looks much fuller to  me I judge by the mirror for chest more than measurements, and it looks thicker to me. I think now I am going back to an upper lower split with a HIT leg routine and a bit higher volume for upper body and not failure every set.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2011)

Where or how did you get your information for block training?  I did a search, but didn't find anything useful.  I read your description of the workouts, but if there's some more info available, I'd like to read it.

And I'd like to add, now that I've had some time to go back and read your journal, that like others have said, the progress that you've made is quite incredible.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 4, 2011)

Built gave me this spreadsheet that her and lyle mcdonald made up a while ago, I am not allowed to give it out to people though. But I can tell you all about it and help you set a block training program if you want. What two weak points do you want to work on?(I used the whole arm as one because they are small muscles)


----------



## omerta2010 (May 4, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Built gave me this spreadsheet that her and lyle mcdonald made up a while ago, I am not allowed to give it out to people though. But I can tell you all about it and help you set a block training program if you want. What two weak points do you want to work on?(I used the whole arm as one because they are small muscles)


 
aka, I could tell ya, but then I'd have to kill ya. 

How's the job hunt going?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 4, 2011)

No I can answer any questions and help anyone set up a routine, just  can't make copies of this interactive spreadsheet that built gave me. I  can practically read it to you though.

I'm waiting to here back from an interview, I put in applications  everyday, sometimes I hear back sometimes I don't. Can only keep trying I  guess.

Deadlift 335x5 
Good mornings 185x10 PR 185x6






YouTube Video











Felt weak today, didn't feel good going into the gym so I cut it short. I  will do better next time. I might go back to splitting up upper body  instead of hitting everything twice a week, or maybe it was just a bad  day.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 4, 2011)

Just keep trying. One of the best jobs I ever found, I didn't get the initial callback for for 6 weeks. (I'd actually forgotten I sent it in). Then 2 weeks later had the first interview. 4 weeks after that second interview. And then 3 weeks later they finally hired me. Most ironic part is that it wasn't even the job I applied for, they realized I was overqualified so put me in a different department. 

Moral of the story is: don't give up because you never know what may come your way. 

Sorry to hear you had one of "those days" at the gym. Happens every once in a while. Still got some nice dead numbers


----------



## trapzilla (May 4, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> No I can answer any questions and help anyone set up a routine, just can't make copies of this interactive spreadsheet that built gave me. I can practically read it to you though.
> 
> I'm waiting to here back from an interview, I put in applications everyday, sometimes I hear back sometimes I don't. Can only keep trying I guess.
> 
> ...


 
the deads are good there Hate. Don't sweat a bad day, sweat it when you have a week of them.

keep it up


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2011)

nice pr bro. it was that way when i was testing TP-PT for avant and twin peak. couldt say shit.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm not even sweating it, I got 335x5 as a PR last week and I felt strong so if I did it again on a bad day that's progress somehow right? That's grasping at straws but whatever.

 Anyway, I said this in my contest journal but not in here, I am about to post an article I wrote about bulking and hopefully write a few more, just something to do while I look for a job. I was thinking about breaking through plateaus for the next, but I'll worry about that when this one is finished. I sent a 2nd draft to be edited again just a minute ago so hopefully will be posted in a day or 2.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2011)

PreMier said:


> nice pr bro. it was that way when i was testing TP-PT for avant and twin peak. couldt say shit.



I remember that.    I wonder whatever happened to TP?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Built gave me this spreadsheet that her and lyle mcdonald made up a while ago, I am not allowed to give it out to people though. But I can tell you all about it and help you set a block training program if you want. What two weak points do you want to work on?(I used the whole arm as one because they are small muscles)



Well that explains why an internet search failed to produce anything useful.  I was just hoping to read up on it.    I can think of two weak points for me to work on - upper body and lower body.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 5, 2011)

Lol I hear that, I pretty much needed to bring up my whole upper body. My legs are growing faster than the rest of me.

Ever had one of those days in the gym were you are just feeling it? Today was that day for me.

Bench 175x7 PR 175x6
Military press 100x8 PR (push press that last rep) 100x6
Incline DB press 65x7 PR 60x8
Lat pull downs 160x9 PR 140x9
T bar rows 2 platesx8 2 platesx9 PR
Cable push downs drop set PR 72.5x10 65x10 57.5x10 50x10 
DB flies 35x15 PR
EZ curls 90x8 PR not the best form on the last few but I always do that
Weighted decline sit ups 60x15 PR 60x10

Fuck ya, PR on everything. More than makes up for yesterday. I'm going to try 185 for bench next week been a goal to use 185 for reps for a while. I wish I could take vids of upper body easier but I feel asking someone to tape me lol and it's hard to sit in on the ground because the squat rack is in the corner but nothing else I use is.


----------



## davegmb (May 5, 2011)

Great job on all the PR's


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2011)

damn, you destroyed it today boss!



Triple Threat said:


> I remember that.    I wonder whatever happened to TP?



dunno? i havent been on avant in a looooong time. they were all fucked up on nootropics and thats all anyone talked about there. i can tell you if he did a few rounds of tp-pt, he is prob dead


----------



## trapzilla (May 5, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Lol I hear that, I pretty much needed to bring up my whole upper body. My legs are growing faster than the rest of me.
> 
> Ever had one of those days in the gym were you are just feeling it? Today was that day for me.
> 
> ...


 
Thats what we like to see! good job Hate
 what type of t-bar are you using? bar in corner, machine, chest supported etc?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 5, 2011)

Chest supported machine. Like this one, but this isn't the exact one I use:


----------



## davegmb (May 6, 2011)

Do you always do T bar rows instead of BB, DB or cable rows etc. I never really used the T bar?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> PR on everything.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 6, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Do you always do T bar rows instead of BB, DB or cable rows etc. I never really used the T bar?


I do DB rows a lot and cable sometimes, I hurt my back twice doing BB rows and I wasn't even going heavy so fuck those.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 6, 2011)

ATF squats 265x11 PR
Front squats 225x3 PR 245x0 
Leg press 5 plates each side x 8
Leg extensions drop set 175x10 160x10






YouTube Video










What the fuck, another douche bag curling in the squat rack in the background, that's like 3 videos in a row a think. 





YouTube Video











I used my hands on the leg presses it was a little too heavy but I didn't feel like changing the weights so I just pushed my knees a little, so no PR cause I cheated. I was happier with the depth on squats this week. 195 today, 1 more pound til progress pics.


----------



## davegmb (May 6, 2011)

Enjoyed the vids, looked a fun workout


----------



## trapzilla (May 6, 2011)

225 looked easy on the fronts there!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 6, 2011)

You better wash those workout clothes. Video evidence that you have like two sets for the gym. 

j/k congrats on the PR's.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 6, 2011)

Can't edit that post anymore but I actually weigh 196 today so progress pics coming. I know most people say weigh in the morning, but I was 148 at the end of the day when I started, so I still take the highest weight of the day as progress because I started off 148 at my heaviest. Any way you cut it that's 48 pounds gained so far. I know that's kind of a cheating way to take weight, but that's how I have been doing it so I don't want to change it up, just a few pound difference through out the day anyways.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 6, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> You better wash those workout clothes. Video evidence that you have like two sets for the gym.
> 
> j/k congrats on the PR's.


Video evidence suggests 4 pairs, one for each workout day! Yes, I am this petty.






YouTube Video










blue





YouTube Video










green





YouTube Video










yellow





YouTube Video










grey


----------



## omerta2010 (May 6, 2011)

Gotta give ya credit, I would never wear yellow or green. My whole closet is either black or blue. Drives my wife crazy.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 6, 2011)

I don't like yellow but I like those under armor shirts a lot. When I was in middle school I only wore white and black t shirts lol.


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Can't edit that post anymore but I actually weigh 196 today so progress pics coming. I know most people say weigh in the morning, but I was 148 at the end of the day when I started, so I still take the highest weight of the day as progress because I started off 148 at my heaviest. Any way you cut it that's 48 pounds gained so far. I know that's kind of a cheating way to take weight, but that's how I have been doing it so I don't want to change it up, just a few pound difference through out the day anyways.



damn you. soon you'll be hyooge!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 6, 2011)

_Weight gain log
 1/26/11 148
 2/17/11 160 (heaviest I have ever been)
 3/01/11 166
  3/17/11 176
  4/18/11 186
5/06/11 196


1/26/11
 Bench 125x7
 ATF squats 185x6
 Deadlifts 205x9
_

  5/6/11
  bench 175x7
  ATF squats 265x11
  Deadlift 335x5

1/25/2011 
  Height 6'1
  weight 148
  chest:39 (inches)
  arms:12.5 
  forearms:?
  calves:slightly under 14
  legs:20
  waist:~32

  5/6/11
   Height:6'1
   weight:196
   chest:44 
   arms:15.25 
   forearms:13
   calves:16
   legs:26.25
  waste: I'm full so can't measure that yet but I assume it's 32.5 or 33 by now.

Pictures coming soon, probably tonight. Note all measurements are taken flexed at the fullest part of the muscle except chest is relaxed and waist was taken at the smallest part.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 6, 2011)

Here's pics at 196.


----------



## davegmb (May 7, 2011)

Im really impressed by how your putting this weight on so fast and keeping your abs, you clearly have the diet and training exactly where you want it, and yes im jealous.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 8, 2011)

Thanks dave, I hope I can keep it up until this contest is over!

Pull ups- 2 sets I dont even know what reps cause 20 pounds is too  heavy since I gained more weight and I need to do body weight again for a  while.

clean and jerk - I have to do clean and jerks in front of the squat rack  because it's the only open space to do them but this bitch was doing  FOREARM curls in my squat rack with no weight on the bar so I grabbed  him by the neck and belt and did my clean and jerks with him. He was  about 135 so 135x3 135x3 135x3

DB rows 75x10 PR
Kroc rows 80x11 85x8 PR didn't even use that much momentum 
Lat pull downs 140x10 140x9 140x9
Machine T-bar rows 2platesx11 PR 2platesx9
Lat pull downs with a different bar attached 140x9
Arnold press 40x10 40x9
Side raises (first one was super set with arnold press) 20x10 25x10
DB curl drop set 40x10 35x4 30x6 that one hurt

I am doing higher volume and only hitting upper body once a week now,  obviously it will be split up though. Was a decent work out, clean and  press for reps is hard shit, it's like a cardio workout too even if it's  only 9 total reps. I saw this guy today, every time he did a rep on any  exercise he stuck his tongue and and wiggled it around like he was  eating a girl out. That is the first time someone has made me laugh out  loud in the gym by doing something dumb. If I brought I camera I  seriously would have video taped it.


----------



## trapzilla (May 8, 2011)

And the volume arrives 

interested to see how it goes for you


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 8, 2011)

I think it might work pretty good, I have only been lifting for a little over 3 months and at first those HIT workouts were killing me, but lately my back and biceps haven't been so fatigued at the end of a workout, and I think this is the first time I have gotten a shoulder pump in my whole life lol. I was neglecting shoulders a little.


----------



## trapzilla (May 8, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I think it might work pretty good, I have only been lifting for a little over 3 months and at first those HIT workouts were killing me, but lately my *back *and biceps haven't been so fatigued at the end of a workout, and I think this is the first time I have gotten a *shoulder pump* in my whole life lol. I* was neglecting shoulders a little*.


 
my back is a sucker for punishment nowadays, it just begs and begs for more and more and more argh!! sometimes i actually get annoyed at the amount fo work it can do i mean in sports it is good but in the gym its a bitch!
 shoulder pumps are the best!! well except for maybe a back pump. 
when you've gotten your volume up you have to do my massive drop set on machine lateral raise partials! that will spark some growth fo sho


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 8, 2011)

So I should be adding like 1 more back exercise and 1 more shoulder next week? maybe like 2 sets each?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 8, 2011)

Here is what I ate today, figure I should post this every once in a while.

12pm (that's right I sleep til noon every day) meal 1: 25oz chocolate milk 600 calories
1pm Meal 2: pasta alfredo sauce and a chicken breast ~650 calories
3pm meal 3: pork chops and fried rice with egg and pineapple  700 calories
4pm meal 4: 25oz chocolate milk 600 calories
6pm meal 5: marinated chicken and beef with pasta and olive oil 600 calories
7pm meal 6: more milk 600 calories
930pm meal 7: more milk! 600 calories
11pm meal 8: stuffed shells with ricotta cheese and Italian sausage 1000  calories (I bought this from the store so I'm not approximating this  one, everything else I made so it's an educated guess since I don't  weigh my food.)

snacks: 2 quarts of strawberries (about 400 calories according to  google)a yogurt and some apple juice through out the day. total 800  calories

Puts me at about 6150 calories if I don't eat anything else today, don't know about protein but it's enough.


----------



## trapzilla (May 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Gotta give ya credit, I would never wear yellow or green. My whole closet is either black or blue. Drives my wife crazy.


 
Gotta agree with Omerta! a brave man wears yellow or green skins, I think my enitre gym wardrobe is black!



ihateschoolmt said:


> Here's pics at 196.


 
need some upper chest now bro, get on the incline!!



ihateschoolmt said:


> So I should be adding like 1 more back exercise and 1 more shoulder next week? maybe like 2 sets each?


 yeah, i'd do that and then once you've hit a number of exercises you feel is good enough say like 5-6 per bodypart (except bis and calves)  you can stick in an additonal set which is the set you perform your intensity tehcnique on which is done with the same weight as your heaviest set, then the week after that you cna add a back-off set to increase volume some more! and then probably start the descent back down to HIT



ihateschoolmt said:


> Here is what I ate today, figure I should post this every once in a while.
> 
> 12pm (that's right I sleep til noon every day) meal 1: 25oz chocolate milk 600 calories
> 1pm Meal 2: pasta alfredo sauce and a chicken breast ~650 calories
> ...


 
A lot of eating there boy! although i wouldn't class milk as a meal rather part of a meal.  going for a dirty bulk then are we? 
I weight the shit out of everything down to the exact gram, I weigh before and after cooking  i'm a touch obsessive.

too much sleeping there imo, nearly 12 hours without food/7 if you count the digestion time of your 11pm meal!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 8, 2011)

I'm still up lol. 9 hours of sleep a day about. I drank some more milk too BTW. I guess milk isn't a meal but any way you look at it, it's 6500+ calories (since I drank more milk)


----------



## Triple Threat (May 9, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Here is what I ate today,
> 
> [mega amount of food deleted]



That's a full-time job right there.  You should try to get a job as a restaurant critic, eating at restaurants and writing article for local papers and magazines.  Kill 2 birds with 1 stone.


----------



## x~factor (May 9, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I'm still up lol. 9 hours of sleep a day about. I drank some more milk too BTW. I guess milk isn't a meal but any way you look at it, it's 6500+ calories (since I drank more milk)



Whole milk or skim? I could drink whole milk all day long but skim milk taste weird to me. 6500 calories is a lot! Damn.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 9, 2011)

Whole milk with Hersheys syrup lol I'm so glad I get to gain weight instead of try to loose it.


----------



## PreMier (May 9, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Whole milk with Hersheys syrup lol I'm so glad I get to gain weight instead of try to loose it.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 10, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Whole milk with Hersheys syrup lol I'm so glad I get to gain weight instead of try to loose it.


  <----- jealous

My body type I will never be able to get away with that


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> <----- jealous
> 
> My body type I will never be able to get away with that


Down side is people like you can pick me up and throw me lol. I'm workin on that though!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 11, 2011)

YouTube Video










I know, I know I didn't lock out the 7th one I don't even want to hear it.

 Deadlifts 335x6 335x7 PR
 that first set pissed me off, I didn't use enough chalk and the bar kept  slipping, I had 2 more at least in me oh well I got 7 next time,  probably needed to switch it up and do 2 sets anyways.

 Good mornings 185x6 
 Romanian deadlifts 185x7 
 Leg curls 125x6 110x8 never doing those again
 DB farmer walks 80x32 seconds PR
 Plate pinches (I use two 35's) 35x7 35x7

 Great workout, was happy how strong I felt on deadlifts only got 5 the  last two weeks in a row feel like I made up for that this week. My lower  back was so spent after deads I could barely do good mornings or  Romanians. So I tried leg curls, forgot how bad those suck. Might have  to do figure something else out for hams next week.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> My lower  back was so spent after deads I could barely do good mornings or  Romanians.



I like doing GMs or RDLs after conventional DLs.  The stretching of the lower back helps reduce stiffness.


----------



## trapzilla (May 12, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ya need to mam up if its causing you discomfort!

and are you doing farmers walks for legs or traps/grip?


----------



## davegmb (May 12, 2011)

How much difference does the chalk and belt make to your lifts, i dont use either?

Congrats on the PR too


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 12, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Ya need to mam up if its causing you discomfort!
> 
> and are you doing farmers walks for legs or traps/grip?


You mean leg curls causing me discomfort? That's not why I said I wasn't going to do them, they just felt useless lol. I do farmers walks for grip.



davegmb said:


> How much difference does the chalk and belt make to your lifts, i dont use either?
> 
> Congrats on the PR too


Well I have a weird problem were my hands sweat really bad when I'm lifting, If I don't have chalk I can barely hold 225 when my hands start sweating. Chalk would add nothing to my lifts if it wasn't for that. The belt I am pretty much just wearing so people won't come up and tell me I need a belt every 5 minutes, I keep it a little looser and I think I could lift about the same without it, maybe adds 10 pounds to my lifts.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 12, 2011)

Your new nickname at this point will be changed to "sweaty palms" 

I really think using a belt depends on alot of variables like mechanics, previous injuries, weight being lifted, reps.


----------



## trapzilla (May 12, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> You mean leg curls causing me discomfort? That's not why I said I wasn't going to do them, they just felt useless lol. I do farmers walks for grip.
> 
> 
> Well I have a weird problem were my hands sweat really bad when I'm lifting, If I don't have chalk I can barely hold 225 when my hands start sweating. Chalk would add nothing to my lifts if it wasn't for that. The belt I am pretty much just wearing so people won't come up and tell me I need a belt every 5 minutes, I keep it a little looser and I think I could lift about the same without it, maybe adds 10 pounds to my lifts.


 
NOoooo i meant doing RDL and GM's after deadlifts


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 12, 2011)

Bench 185x6 PR (really 5 had a lot of help on 6 but still a PR) 185x4
DB bench 70x9 70x8
Incline machine press (90 each arm) 90x8 90x8
Incline DB bench 60x8 60x7
DB flies drop set 35x10 30x10
CG bench 135x4 (tri's were too fried already for this)
Cable push downs drop set 65x10 57.5x10 50x10

Man I got the biggest pump I've ever had today I felt like I was in  another body. Think I'm probably 198-199 pounds today too need to check  later. My back is fucked from deadlifts I was surprised I was this  strong today. I wish I could take vids of upper body but I don't want to  ask someone I don't know to video tape me cause that's pretty weird and  if I put it on the floor you can't see me.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 12, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Your new nickname at this point will be changed to "sweaty palms"
> 
> I really think using a belt depends on alot of variables like mechanics, previous injuries, weight being lifted, reps.


Lol ya it could, especially since the rest of me doesn't sweat very easy at all. Belts do have a lot of variables, I think the biggest is how tight you keep it. Mine is only tight if I take a belly full of air so I think it helps a little but it's certainly not moving the weight for me.

Side note, I do weigh 199 today, it's weird, I've noticed every week I go 5 days with out my weight changing, on the 6th a gain 1 pound, and the 7th I gain 2 more. It's happened the past month, weird but I like it!


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2011)

im down to 190 lol. good work man!


----------



## x~factor (May 12, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I do weigh 199 today


What's the heaviest you ever been?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 12, 2011)

199 lol. I've been gaining weight the whole time, the heaviest I ever was before was 160 pounds when I was 16 and was working out, dropped back to 130 when I stopped, got 2 inches taller and went up to 148.


----------



## trapzilla (May 12, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Bench 185x6 PR (really 5 had a lot of help on 6 but still a PR) 185x4
> DB bench 70x9 70x8
> Incline machine press (90 each arm) 90x8 90x8
> Incline DB bench 60x8 60x7
> ...


 
good work on the PR and volume looks nice too

now don't tell me your not loving that pump?


have you condsidered resting the camera on a dumbbell?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 12, 2011)

Next time I'll try to go earlier in the day when no one is there, and I'll just sit it on the bench next to me. I am liking the pump but I wish I could hit everything twice a week still. I feel like my back is ready for more! You ever do twice a week?


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2011)

You are making great progress. You remind me of myself from a few years ago with all the weight you are putting on. We know it isn't much fat either!

Great job man. Keep it up. I always thought the training was the easy part, the hard part was all the eating.


----------



## x~factor (May 13, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> 199 lol. I've been gaining weight the whole time, the heaviest I ever was before was 160 pounds when I was 16 and was working out, dropped back to 130 when I stopped, got 2 inches taller and went up to 148.



Its amazing you are gaining all that weight this fast and still maintain abs. Lucky bastard.


----------



## trapzilla (May 13, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Next time I'll try to go earlier in the day when no one is there, and I'll just sit it on the bench next to me. I am liking the pump but I wish I could hit everything twice a week still. I feel like my back is ready for more! You ever do twice a week?


 
yeah i pretty much always hit back twice a week, it recovers very fast.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 14, 2011)

YouTube Video










I finished my workout in the time these two guys talked behind me in the videos.





YouTube Video











ATF squats 275x11 PR
Front squats 235x2 PR
Leg press 9 plates total (not each side)x9

Man that was a good work out. I am so happy with my squats lately, just  keep adding 10 pounds every week and still banging out 11 reps. I do  deep leg presses, knees to chest.


----------



## x~factor (May 14, 2011)

Looking really good with squats, man!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 14, 2011)

Thanks X, I can't wait to be repping 3 plates on squats. I am temped to throw them on next week even if I can only do 3-4.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 14, 2011)

Good depth on those squats.


----------



## fufu (May 14, 2011)

nice squatting.


----------



## x~factor (May 14, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Thanks X, I can't wait to be repping 3 plates on squats. I am temped to throw them on next week even if I can only do 3-4.



Do it!


----------



## davegmb (May 15, 2011)

My life is that sad i look forward to your videos haha. Cant believe how quickly your progressing on the squats, ive found it a really hard exercise to master so to speak, its took me near on two years to work out what stance works for me and how deep i need to go for it to be a deep squat. At one stage i was squatting over 220lbs but in reality they were probably half squats. So this year ive been making a point of really getting down deep and dropped the weight to around 165lbs. Making slow progress but eventually want to get to 220lbs for lots of reps like you good self. Well done again!


----------



## PreMier (May 15, 2011)

wtf dude.. your gonna make me hafta put on 3 plates to try and stay ahead lmao.. nice pr!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 15, 2011)

davegmb said:


> My life is that sad i look forward to your videos haha. Cant believe how quickly your progressing on the squats, ive found it a really hard exercise to master so to speak, its took me near on two years to work out what stance works for me and how deep i need to go for it to be a deep squat. At one stage i was squatting over 220lbs but in reality they were probably half squats. So this year ive been making a point of really getting down deep and dropped the weight to around 165lbs. Making slow progress but eventually want to get to 220lbs for lots of reps like you good self. Well done again!


 Glad you started doing real squats, you'll get up to 220 for reps soon. When you do them right you get strong quick!



PreMier said:


> wtf dude.. your gonna make me hafta put on 3 plates to try and stay ahead lmao.. nice pr!


Ya, we are also racing to 500 deadlift, I might have a chance since you don't ever do it lol.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 15, 2011)

Pull ups 10, 8
Clean and jerks 135x3 145x2 155x1 155x1
HS lateral row 90x12 115x7 (weight per arm)
Kroc rows 85x10 PR 85x5
cable pull downs (drop set 140x10 120x10) then 160x8 PR I think
military press 100x11 PR 100x8
arnold press 50x5 PR 40x7
lateral raises 25x10 25x10
DB curls 45x7 PR maybe? 40x6


I forgot my camera, I wanted to take a video of kroc rows, oh well. I  like that HS row machine I am going to keep doing those. My weight seems  to be down a little, which honestly really pissed me off, but I took  measurements and everything is the same except my legs are even bigger  so I guess it was just water IDK.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 17, 2011)

YouTube Video











Deadlifts 365x4 PR
RDL 225x6 225x9
DB farmer walks 80x40sec PR 80x25sec
Finger curls 100x8 80x8

 I was at about 85% on those deads, almost had another one in me. RDL  were better this week. My lower back is so toasted after deadlifts even  though I only did 4. I might add a grip day all by itself I tried double  overhand on RDL and could barely do it so my grip needs to be better. I  was nervous trying to pull 365 since it's 30 pounds more than I have  ever done but it was easier than I thought it was going to be, I am getting much better in lower rep ranges!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Ya, we are also racing to 500 deadlift, I might have a chance since you don't ever do it lol.



The way P and I have been slacking off, you might just beat the both of us.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 17, 2011)

Kick ass on the new PR. 

I may have to play in the race to 500. Once I start up the 5/3/1 again after this cut.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 17, 2011)

Haha nice, this will be fun. I think I might have time to catch up to were you are now while you cut. What was you're best deadlift before the cut I know is was in the mid 400's.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 18, 2011)

Current PR is 425. Plan to get that for reps sometime during my cut, so far I haven't seen a strength decrease during this cut.


----------



## davegmb (May 18, 2011)

Dam, i was going to leave deads this week just to give the lower back a rest but after seeing that i want to deadlift again this week, need to hit that 330lbs mark.


----------



## trapzilla (May 18, 2011)

I know your tall, but your deads look almot like romanians, is that intentional?
but props on the PR


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 18, 2011)

Nah that's just how I pull the heaviest weight. Some of us taller guys do it like that, Take this freak for instances.





YouTube Video


----------



## trapzilla (May 18, 2011)

Ok. just wondering, obviosuly being a troll myself i don't have many leverage issues!! and that dude is a monster-strength wise


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 18, 2011)

Ya he is. He pulled 936 raw. I don't even think that's a DL suit in that video it just a singlet.


----------



## x~factor (May 18, 2011)

He's a monster but if I rounded my back like he did, I would fold in half.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 18, 2011)

Bench 185x6* but my spotter helped me on 5 and 6... 175x6
DB bench 75x6 70x6
HS incline press 90 (per arm)x9 90x11
Some machine with cables IDK what it's called drop set 60x10 50x10
DB flies 35x10 35x10
cable push downs 75x10 drop set 65x10 57.5x10 50x10

I am going to start doing everything twice a week again, I feel like a  week is too long for me to not work chest and back. This time I am going  to to do an upper body day, then hit back again on deadlifts a little  bit, then do a chest day, then squats.


----------



## davegmb (May 18, 2011)

nice workout variety of chest exercises there


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 20, 2011)

YouTube Video










I also had someone hold my camera for me but it's hard to tell how deep I  am going. Look in the mirror on the 3rd one and you can see I hit just  below parallel. I am going to go a little deeper next time, I tried to  widen my stance a little and it threw me off on feeling the depth. Next  week I'll go for 5 again but deeper.





YouTube Video












 Squats 315x5 PR
 front squats 245x1 easy PR
 Leg press 360x7 (too light) 410x12 PR and fuck that hurt

I am very happy I hit 315x5 today, I was only hoping for 3! I am using  new editing software so I don't have those words across the screen  anymore but I accidentally uploaded the first video with very low  quality.


----------



## x~factor (May 20, 2011)

Very nice, man.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 21, 2011)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video











Pull ups 10, 6
Clean and jerk 155x1 175x1 PR 185x0 (got the clean so close on jerk)
Cleans 185x1 PR 195x0 195x0 195x0 195x0 so close on 195 too
DB rows 85x8 90x9 PR 
HS high row (i think?) drop set 135(each arm)x8 90x10
reverse grip pull downs 160x8 PR 160x7
DB bench 70x10 PR? 70x10
DB incline 60x8 60x7
Cable cross overs drop set 30x10 25x10 20x10

God damn camera battery died right in the middle of my clean and jerk  lol. I was going to record my kroc rows today, oh well next time I  guess. Was a great workout, If I had just tried to jerk 185 first I  would have got it I think, 195 for clean too. That was a 20 pound jump  for both though so I'm fine doing it next week. I am going to do this as  a split now:

day 1: back shoulders chest
day 2: rest
day 3: deadlifts and back (not as much volume), grip
day 4: chest and arms (including shoulders)
day 5: rest
day 6: squats/legs
day 7: rest or start over depending on how I feel

One more note, I was weighing myself with clothes at night this whole  time, including my start weight but I didn't realize how big of a  difference it was, about 8 pounds haha. So whenever I said I was 196 I  was probably about 188. I started weighing myself in the morning in just  pants and I am back up to 195 so I am still gaining about 3 pounds a  week I am just switching to morning weigh in.


----------



## davegmb (May 21, 2011)

great PR's and videos bud


----------



## x~factor (May 21, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> One more note, I was weighing myself with clothes at night this whole  time, including my start weight but I didn't realize how big of a  difference it was, about 8 pounds haha. So whenever I said I was 196 I  was probably about 188. I started weighing myself in the morning in just  pants and I am back up to 195 so I am still gaining about 3 pounds a  week I am just switching to morning weigh in.



I weigh myself before breakfast in the morning with just boxers on. You'd be surprised how much clothes and food throughout the day add to your weight.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 23, 2011)

YouTube Video











Deadlifts 315x3 (warm up sort of) 365x4 315x5
HS lateral row 90(each arm)x10 90x10 90x8

And that's all I did today lol. The deadlifts killed me today, if I used  straps I think I could have gotten 5 but I don't want to use straps so I  am going to start training grip on it's own day. I feel a little  stronger than last week, I don't think I could have done that third set  last week so progress but no PR. I am beat from that workout though.


----------



## davegmb (May 23, 2011)

Nice deads, why was the camera so far away today haha


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 23, 2011)

Haha I didn't think it was going to be that far


----------



## trapzilla (May 23, 2011)

Progress is progress. its rare I hit a PR each week. gotta take into account meals, rest, gym temp etc.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 23, 2011)

You can't hit PRs because you can't fit anymore god damn weight on the bar most of the time.


----------



## Gazhole (May 24, 2011)

Haven't checked in for a while but damn you're looking great, dude! Nice work


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Gaz, I started doing a little more grip work today. I am pretty damn bad at it but I bet I progress quickly.

Bench 185x6 PR (5 with no help that's why it's a PR) 185x4
DB bench 75x10 PR 75x5
Standing military press 110x4 100x4 man those are tough after bench
DB incline 60x8 60x8
DB flies 35x10 35x10
HS incline press 90(each arm)x4 drop set 45x10
Cable cross overs drop set 30x10 25x10 20x10 15x10
Farmers walks 80x45sec PR
Finger curls 90x10 90x8
Plate pinches two 35 platesx20 seconds
Cable pull downs dropset 75x15 67.5x15 60x15 57.5x15 PR

Great workout, bench was much much better than last week and the week  before. I needed help after 3 clean reps but last weeks, got 2 extra  today so Im stoked about that. Military press is a bitch after benching  might do those on back day again so I can do more weight. 


On another note, I dropped 130 pounds of dead weight I've had for the past two years. Glad it's over.


----------



## trapzilla (May 24, 2011)

Boom! single baby! and congrats on the PR! always tasty


----------



## ovr40 (May 25, 2011)

crazy squat #'s compared to bodyweight, great job, i watch both u and trap's journals. Should put my own on the screen and not just the notebook, i'm a slow typer though i'd take me as long to type is as to do it!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2011)

congrats on the PR's.


----------



## davegmb (May 26, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> On another note, I dropped 130 pounds of dead weight I've had for the past two years. Glad it's over.


 
Stupid strong for you size, you put me to shame. 

Can you explain the above comment for thick people like me?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 26, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Stupid strong for you size, you put me to shame.
> 
> Can you explain the above comment for thick people like me?


No more girlfriend.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 26, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> On another note, I dropped 130 pounds of dead weight I've had for the past two years. Glad it's over.






Your numbers are going up unbelievably.    Yes, I'm jealous.


----------



## fufu (May 26, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> No more girlfriend.



More time for eating and training!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 26, 2011)

ATF squats 315x4 PR got wayyy lower than last week so it's a PR 275x6
Front squats 255x1 PR
Leg press 450x11 PR
Calve extensions 360x15 3 sets

Got ATF on those squats today, was happy with 4, they were solid reps.  Someone told me I was going to hurt myself going down so fast but I  control the weight, plus that idiot told me not to do front squats at  all and I argued with him til he took it back ha. I got real sick after this, almost threw up when I was walking out.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 26, 2011)

^ forgot to say, I put the wrong kind of batteries in my camera so it only worked for like a day lol. Dead when I tried to video today. Also, pretty sure I am closing in on a job, guy pretty much told me he wanted me for the job but had to finish interviewing the last couple of people.


----------



## fufu (May 26, 2011)

Nice work. 

Tons of eating + hard training = PR


----------



## davegmb (May 26, 2011)

Great squat numbers


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 27, 2011)

YouTube Video












Bench 185x5 no help bench 165x9
 standing military press 100x9 PR 100x6
 Incline bench 65x9 PR 65x5
 Dips BWx8 BWx6
 EZ curls 90x9 PR drop set 60x6
 Lateral raises 25x10 25x10 
 Incline flies 30x10 30x10
 Cable pull downs drop set 65x15 57.5x15 50x15


Going back to block  training for a while now. The video today sucks I filmed from a bad  angle.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 27, 2011)

Ok, I know I post a lot of pics of myself, but these are for the contest so I kinda had to this time haha. I figured if I post them in that journal I might as well here too.

The first pic on the top left is the contest start pic, the rest are  progress here are my measurement updates. *** the first weight I took  when the contest started was fully clothed after eating and the new  weight is in the morning with just pants. I suspect I really was about  177 in the morning at contest start, so about 20 pound increase so far!

4/3/11
bench 155x9
ATF squats 245x8
Deadlift 315x6

4/03/2011
Height:6'1
weight:181
chest:42.75
arms:14.25 
forearms:12.25
calves:15.5
legs:25
waist:32 




5/27/11
bench 185x5
ATF squats 315x4
Deadlift 365x4

5/27/2011
Height:6'1
weight:197
chest:44.75
arms:15.5 
forearms:13.25
calves:16.25
legs:27
waist:32


----------



## Built (May 27, 2011)

Holy crap. You're BIG!


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 27, 2011)

You went from benching 155X9 to 185X95??? Is that a typo?


----------



## Built (May 27, 2011)

I don't think that's a typo - he gained 20 lbs, and gained two inches around his chest.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 27, 2011)

Oops, was supposed to be 5, yes it's a typo  cmon built 95 times? And some of that 2 inches has to do with lats, but I did add a good bit of thickness to chest during that first cycle of block training.


----------



## fufu (May 27, 2011)

Progressing nicely I see.


----------



## x~factor (May 27, 2011)

Nothing else to say...


----------



## Built (May 27, 2011)

Oh, I didn't see the 95 - I was looking at the weight. Yeah, I'd pay to see you rep out 95 with that weight!


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 27, 2011)

95 or 5, you've still made very good progress! Awesome to see. Keeo it up!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 28, 2011)

YouTube Video










Barely got it

 Clean and jerk 135x2 185x1 PR 
 Clean 195x0 165x2 165x2
 DB bench 75x9 PR? 75x8
 HS incline drop set 90x6 45x9
 Cable flies drop set 25x10 20x10 15x10
 Behind the head extensions 55x10 65x10 70x5
 EZ curl bar 90x7 15 second rest 90x3 
 Reverse close grip pull downs 140x10 140x8

Damn block training is already kicking my ass ugh. I am going to start  doing clean and jerks in triples again so I can practice form. I just  know good form will add 20 pounds to it. Some guy at my gym came up to  me and said you are ten pounds heavier every time I see you how the fuck  are you doing that?


----------



## fufu (May 28, 2011)

I can see you adding good weight to your clean if you got your hips taking over the movement. It looks like you are muscling the weight a lot with your arms.


----------



## trapzilla (May 29, 2011)

Still need to get the hips dude, your still too fast off the floor to allow you to do so.


----------



## Built (May 29, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Some guy at my gym came up to  me and said you are ten pounds heavier every time I see you how the fuck  are you doing that?



I have got to start charging for this, I'm telling you...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 29, 2011)

fufu said:


> I can see you adding good weight to your clean if you got your hips taking over the movement. It looks like you are muscling the weight a lot with your arms.






trapzilla said:


> Still need to get the hips dude, your still too fast off the floor to allow you to do so.


Ya I know I know... I am going to start doing cleans in 3-5 reps so I  can work on form. Something about the 1 rep max makes instinct take over  and my form goes to shit! Will definitely be more mindful of contact with the hips, thanks trap.


Built said:


> I have got to start charging for this, I'm telling you...


I'm sure we can work something out...


Speed ATF squats 225x3 4 sets 205x3 2 sets
Deadlifts 315x5 365x2 315x1
Plate pinches two 35sxfail (couldn't see the clock) 2 sets
HS Iso lateral row (one arm) 90x13 100x8

I like speed work, it doesn't hurt like regular squats lol. I dropped  the weight 20 pounds because I was starting to slow down but I went real  deep and did a pause at the bottom. Deadlifts were hard today, block  training is already fatiguing me so I didn't push it too hard on the  deads today, I am sure after this cycle of block training I will  come back stronger on deads.


----------



## davegmb (May 29, 2011)

How much are you eating to put on weight so fast? do you think it has to do with your age too?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 29, 2011)

I'm eating about 5500-6000 calories a day.  Not to take away from my hard work, but yes, my age has more to do with it my progress than anything probably.


----------



## davegmb (May 29, 2011)

Yeah i wasnt trying to take away from your hard work sorry bud


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 29, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Yeah i wasnt trying to take away from your hard work sorry bud


Oh i didn't think you were saying that haha. I was saying that even though I put in hard work and know how this all works, that my age plays the big role in my progress. I didn't think you were saying that at all.


----------



## x~factor (May 29, 2011)

That explains everything. No wonder I can't lose weight and I'm freaking struggling with bench press. I'm freaking old. Thanks, DAVE!


----------



## davegmb (May 29, 2011)

x~factor said:


> That explains everything. No wonder I can't lose weight and I'm freaking struggling with bench press. I'm freaking old. Thanks, DAVE!


 
Your welcome , although im not that far behind you age wise


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 31, 2011)

Bench press 185x6 PR 175x8 (help from spotter on some... not that I needed it) 175x5
Incline DB bench 65x8 PR? 65x6
DB flies 35x10 35x10 35x10
skull crushers 60x10 70x10
Super set with
EZ curls 60x10 70x10

Got hungry half way through my work out so I cut it short. I pretty much  did what I wanted to do anyways. Maybe a few lateral raises but I'll do  those tomorrow. 

Start work tomorrow, 8am. The last time I was up at 8am was because I hadn't gone to sleep yet! Great job though, computer technician with some travel, eligible for a raise within 90 days, get 2$ more if it's not an on site job, get a car to use while on the clock, free laptop and company phone and the boss is a nice guy. All around great entry level position. Oh and the only males that work there are my two bosses


----------



## x~factor (May 31, 2011)

Congrats on the new job!


----------



## davegmb (May 31, 2011)

bench is starting to climb up there


----------



## ovr40 (May 31, 2011)

awesome #'s man, i don't know how 5500 cal doesn't give you a gut, i go near 4 and i have to stop eating because my gut and sides gross me out too much to continue.Curious abot the camera, if u and the gf split how is it you still have her video camera? did you split on that good of terms?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 31, 2011)

I ended up buying it a few weeks ago cause she bought a nicer one. But ya we're on good terms pretty much.


----------



## angelo212 (May 31, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> awesome #'s man, i don't know how 5500 cal doesn't give you a gut, i go near 4 and i have to stop eating because my gut and sides gross me out too much to continue.Curious abot the camera, if u and the gf split how is it you still have her video camera? did you split on that good of terms?



He's 21 and your over 40. Seems like once you hit over 40 putting on fat is very easy. I'm 45 and I know the feeling.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 31, 2011)

Congrats on the new job. At least going to work by 8 means you are done early that afternoon.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 31, 2011)

8 to 5, and on call sometimes. I hope I like this job, I've never done anything full time before. I guess if I don't like it I can just kill my dad and collect on some inheritance, that's my back up plan.


----------



## x~factor (May 31, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> 8 to 5, and on call sometimes. I hope I like this job, I've never done anything full time before. I guess if I don't like it I can just kill my dad and collect on some inheritance, that's my back up plan.



I can't say it's a good back up plan but it is a plan.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 1, 2011)

That used to be plan A.... Ok, I seriously want to know who decided work starts at 8am. I mean who the fuck actually wants to be up this early? It's the middle of the night as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 1, 2011)

stop whining! I have to get up at 6:15am! how you think i feel?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 1, 2011)

I work morning, afternoon and night shifts all 10 or 12 hours so i win...............or lose maybe!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 1, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I work morning, afternoon and night shifts all 10 or 12 hours so i win...............or lose maybe!!!



But you get paid for your hours. I work that much every day but am salary so get paid for 8 and the rest is just because I have to or the job won't get done.

Ok we all done feeling sorry for ourselves yet?


----------



## x~factor (Jun 1, 2011)

You guys shouldn't complain at all. At least you guys are working. I've been jobless for months. I win... I think.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> But you get paid for your hours. I work that much every day but am salary so get paid for 8 and the rest is just because I have to or the job won't get done.
> 
> Ok we all done feeling sorry for ourselves yet?


 
No I wanna mope some more!



x~factor said:


> You guys shouldn't complain at all. At least you guys are working. I've been jobless for months. I win... I think.


 
If I had nothing to do all day i'd hit the gym 2x a day lol! i'd be in heaven


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 2, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I seriously want to know who decided work starts at 8am. I mean who the fuck actually wants to be up this early? It's the middle of the night as far as I'm concerned.



Does this mean you won't be getting up at 4am to work out before work?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 2, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> If I had nothing to do all day i'd hit the gym 2x a day lol! i'd be in heaven



I don't know about that.  If you had nothing to do all day, you'd probably never even leave the gym.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 2, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Does this mean you won't be getting up at 4am to work out before work?


  Haha... yeaaa probably not.

Clean and jerk 135x4 135x4
DB bench 75x10 PR or tied PR can't remember 75x6
Lat pull downs drop set 160x10 140x5

I started working yesterday and I ended up going to Wilmington which is   3.5 hours away to help fix a network that was down and I just got back,  this workout was yesterday and I didn't get enough sleep the night  before so I was too tired to workout and cut it short, I might go back  to a push pull legs routine if work is going to be this busy but they  told me I just started on a bad day and they haven't had to go to  Wilmington in 2 years, so I might be back on schedule tomorrow. First day, 15 hours ended at 430am got up at 10am to finish up the job and drive home, got back at 4.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 2, 2011)

Did you have to drive all that way to just turn the switch off and back on. 

j/k, welcome to the joys of having employers.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 2, 2011)

Yea kind of, some waitress plugged a cat5 cable into the same jack it was coming out of cause it wasn't plugged into anything so she decided to plug it in. Cost them like 800$ lol.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 2, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> I don't know about that. If you had nothing to do all day, you'd probably never even leave the gym.


 
I May have already done this for one summer lol! in the gym from 6.30am -10.pm!!
3 weights sessions and a cardio session a day!

ahhh fun times, I read Tsun Tzu's the art of war during my non working intervals. very fun indeed


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 2, 2011)

The best I ever had was somebody called because a computer wouldn't start. And I eventually wanted them to unplug and plug it back in. Then they said they needed to get a flashlight because the lamp at the desk wasn't working either. 

Had them take the flashlight to go flip the circuit breaker for the whole room, and then magically everything started to work.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 2, 2011)

I had a woman call me and tell me her computer broke but the battery in her laptop just died haha. Happened twice actually, different person the second time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 3, 2011)

You'll be having some incredible stories to tell in the coming months.  Stupidity has no limits.  Keep us posted.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 4, 2011)

YouTube Video










Damn didn't think I was coming up on that last rep lol.






YouTube Video











ATF Squats 315x5 PR
Front squats 235x3 PR
Leg press 470x6 drop set 290x8

Man that was a painful set of squats. Someone told  me I got too deep so that's a good sign of proper depth haha.


----------



## porky (Jun 4, 2011)

what amazing progress for 4 months nice work


----------



## davegmb (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice squatting bud


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Bench 185x6 a little help on 6 but if they spot didn't touch it I think I had it. 175x6 155x6
DB incline 70x4 had problems getting the first one up lol
HS incline press 115(one arm)x6 drop set 90x6
DB incline flies 30x10 30x10
Kroc DB rows 90x7 90x10 PR wtf? don't know were those extra 3 came from I  failed at 7 the first set and I've never had a second set be better  than the first
HS high row 135x8 dropset 90x8

That was kind of a weird workout, I felt like that first set of bench  really took it out of me and then felt really strong on my back stuff,  good workout though. I don't know what kind of split I'll be doing from  now on because of work. I am going to try and workout saturday and  sunday every week and I should be able to get 2 more in randomly during  the week.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 6, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Bench 185x6 a little help on 6 but if they spot didn't touch it I think I had it. 175x6 155x6
> DB incline 70x4 had problems getting the first one up lol
> ...


 

Hopefully the second set being stronger than the first won't be the last time it happens. I've hit some crazy rep PRs on my second or 3rd sets and if your doing Kroc Rows then you'll get some good growth out of em too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 6, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I don't know what kind of split I'll be doing from  now on because of work. I am going to try and workout saturday and  sunday every week and I should be able to get 2 more in randomly during  the week.



Sometimes you just have to play it by ear when life gets in the way.  I think that 4 times a week on a consistent basis will be just fine for you.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 7, 2011)

YouTube Video










That light is glaring over my 25 plate. Looks like 315 but I promise there's a 25 on each side lol.

Deadlifts 315x2 365x6 PR 315x3 and I held it at the top for as long as I could on the last one for grip strength.

Calve extensions 360x15 360x15 360x15 360x15 tried to do slow reps got too hard at the end of the last two sets

Some weird machine for grip 115x10+static hold 135x10+ static hold at the end

Pretty nice increase this week on deads, was stuck at 365x4 for a while. Wasn't even expecting to get 5 today so happy about those.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 7, 2011)

good to see your still progressing despite joining the working populace!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats on the new PR.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 9, 2011)

I started cutting yesterday. I am going to do a basic 500 calorie  deficit. I will try to get protein up to about 300g of protein a day  although I'm having trouble getting that much, I might have to start  taking whey again. I am going to do some pretty simple workouts with  just compound movements while I cut.

Clean and jerk 135x5 135x4
Kroc rows 95x7 PR 95x6
HS lateral rows 115(each arm)x6 90x9 90x11

I dont know why but I can't do shit for reps on clean and jerks. I can  C&J 185 but I can barely do 5 reps with 135 I mean I was hurting  after those 5, I couldn't get the 6th.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 9, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I started cutting yesterday. I am going to do a basic 500 calorie deficit. I will try to get protein up to about 300g of protein a day although I'm having trouble getting that much, I might have to start taking whey again. I am going to do some pretty simple workouts with just compound movements while I cut.
> 
> Clean and jerk 135x5 135x4
> Kroc rows 95x7 PR 95x6
> ...


 
well done on the PR. and some people get beat off certain things for high reps, like upright rows and cross body hammer curls kill me lol!

but what is the difference between a Kroc row and a normal one arm row?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 9, 2011)

A little momentum in the kroc row.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 9, 2011)

ahhh, cool!! if only i had duct tape i'd be doing some fuck off Kroc rows! next week after deads!!


----------



## porky (Jun 9, 2011)

have you been avoiding whey for any reason?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't like it.


----------



## porky (Jun 9, 2011)

fair enough lol good luck with the cut you have made amazing progress bulking


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 10, 2011)

Lets do this!! Time to take that 1st place, dude. Soon as the striations are out it's basically yours


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks gaz, I am hoping to place at least!

I went to a different gym today because my friend got a job there. That  gym fucked me up because there was a thicker bar in the squat rack and I  didn't notice til it was too late, I couldn't seem to balance that bar  and I almost fell backwards with 315 pounds. I couldn't even get two  reps with 315 cause I was struggling to balance, but I just did speed  work after that and then leg press. Not going to post numbers it was a  stupid work out. I will just have to stay in my gym from now on haha. 

On a good note though I seem to have lost a bit of size on my waist already. My pants fit loose in the waist now.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 11, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> there was a thicker bar in the squat rack .


I hate those things. Why can't they standardized those bars?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 12, 2011)

I saw Gaz's comment, but couldnt find where you said what you are competing in, is it a bodybuilding comp? or have i got the wrong end of the stick


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 12, 2011)

IM transformation contest, I would get straight laughed off stage at a body building contest lol. The guys I'd be competing against would be like 7 inches shorter than me.

Bench 185x5 155x11
DB incline bench 65x8 60x8
Dips BWx10 BWx10 BWx9
Military press 100x5
DB lateral raises 25x10 25x15 25x10

Hit the punching bag for the first time in a while, I can kick way  fuckin harder with an extra 50 pounds on me lol. Workout was good,  slightly weaker than normal but I've lost about 2 pounds and a half inch  off my waist so far. Been a little less than a week of cutting. I  didn't loose a bunch of water weight because I am still eating quite a  few carbs at 3k calories a day. I'm sure I'd get railed if I posted my  diet in the diet section for critique but it's working for me so I'm  going to keep doing it. 		Had two days in a row where someone in the gym came up to me and asked me how I gained so much weight so fast, I like that shit haha.


----------



## porky (Jun 12, 2011)

what's your target weight


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 12, 2011)

after this cut or overall? I want to be just above 190, really I'm not watching the scale just the mirror. I want to loose about 3% body fat on this cut, thinking I'm about 11% right now. Long term goal is 8% body fat at 220ish.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 12, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> after this cut or overall? I want to be just above 190, really I'm not watching the scale just the mirror. I want to loose about 3% body fat on this cut, thinking I'm about 11% right now. Long term goal is 8% body fat at 220ish.


 
Will this be with juice or natural?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 13, 2011)

Natural.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm due for a rest week about now, gonna go ahead and take it, i'll start again next sunday.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok I'm back from my week off and I am pretty weak. I haven't been eating  well lately I just got hung up on some shit that happened to me and I'm  down about 6 pounds from when I started the cut about 2 and a half  weeks ago. I'm sure some of it was muscle but I'm trying to get back  into this and finish strong.

DB bench 70x10 70x8
ATF squats 225x5 275x5
HS high row 90x10 90x10 115x8


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice first workout back. 

How's the job working out? 

And are you feeling after the week off?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 20, 2011)

The job is fine I started during the most busy time of the year so I'm getting some overtime already. I feel weak after this week off but It's probably due to lack of calories.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 20, 2011)

Your workouts are so brief ihate, does it include lots of warm up sets that you just dont log here? How long did that last workout take you?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 21, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I feel weak after this week off but It's probably due to lack of calories.



I get that way too after an extended break (where extended break is more than 4 days off).  Strength comes back, it always does.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 21, 2011)

^ after 3 weeks I have the same issue.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 22, 2011)

I felt a lot stronger today, legs still aren't back to full strength but  a lot closer than before. Even gained a few pounds back even though I'm  cutting lol... Think it was just water because I really didn't eat for a  while.

DB bench 70x10 75x10 PR surprised me lol
ATF Squats 225x5 275x2 315x2 almost 225x5
HS high row 115x13 115x9
Leg press 400x10 500x5
DB flies 35x10 35x15
Machine T bar rows 75x10 75x10


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Your workouts are so brief ihate, does it include lots of warm up sets that you just dont log here? How long did that last workout take you?


Just a few warm up sets but ya I just don't log those. I was in the gym for probably 20 minutes that time I just was feeling weak from the time off.



Triple Threat said:


> I get that way too after an extended break (where extended break is more than 4 days off).  Strength comes back, it always does.


Ya I came back a lot already, hopefully be back to normal after a week.



omerta2010 said:


> ^ after 3 weeks I have the same issue.


Honestly it was about the exgirlfriend the past few weeks, I said it ended well before but then it just turned out not as well as I thought it was going to. I'm a lot better now though.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 22, 2011)

That totally sucks, but glad things are going better. 

I've never heard of a clean breakup, over time sometimes it clears up but it always takes time.

Glad to hear your strength is coming back quick.


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 23, 2011)

75x10 on the db's is solid! cograts on the pr, its nice when they happen when ur not looking for them.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 23, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> 75x10 on the db's is solid! cograts on the pr, its nice when they happen when ur not looking for them.



I agree. I love those days! It gets you in the zone!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 25, 2011)

Deadlifts 315x9 315x5
Calve extensions 360x20 360x15 360x15


----------



## joshuawilson (Sep 27, 2011)

thanks for the workout routine..


----------

